#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  USA steunt coup in Brazilie door neoliberale elite met afzetten president Dilma Rouseff

## Revisor

*Bejaarde blanke mannen nemen macht over in Brazili*

Voor het eerst sinds militaire dictatuur (van 1964 tot 1984) treedt in Brazili een regering aan zonder vrouwen.

Nina Jurna 14 mei 2016


Een Braziliaanse vrouw in Rio de Janeiro protesteert tegen de nieuwe regering van interim-president Michel Temer met een spandoek waarop staat: 'Nooit Temer'. Silvia Izquierdo / AP

Een groep blanke, grijze mannen van middelbare leeftijd, geen vrouwen, geen kleurlingen. Dat is in essentie de nieuwe Braziliaanse ministersploeg die president ad interim Michel Temer (75) gisteren presenteerde.

Temer, een rechtse liberaal, nam afgelopen week de macht over van de linkse president Dilma Rousseff (68), die werd geschorst nadat een meerderheid in de Senaat voor haar afzetting had gestemd. Rousseff wordt ervan beschuldigd gesjoemeld te hebben met de overheidsbegroting in 2014 voorafgaand aan haar herverkiezing. Ze ontkent dat ten stelligste. 
*
Geen vrouwen in kabinet*

Het kabinet Temer staat in schril contrast tot Rousseffs regering waarin nog afgezien van de president zelf meerdere vrouwen zaten en ook sprake was van enige raciale diversiteit. De nieuwe machthebbers vormen geenszins een afspiegeling van de Braziliaanse samenleving, die voor de helft uit gemengde en zwarte Brazilianen bestaat en waarvan volgens een volkstelling in 2013 nog 51 procentvrouw was. Temer, geen gekozen president, is impopulair bij de bevolking, slechts 2 procent van de Brazilianen heeft volgens opiniepeilingen vertrouwen in hem.

Columniste Mriam Leito schreef in de grootste krant van Brazili, _O Globo_
We zetten ineens weer stappen terug in de geschiedenis.
Het is voor het eerst sinds de militaire dictatuur (van 1964 tot 1984) dat er in Brazili een regering aantreedt zonder vrouwen.

Temers stafchef Eliseu Padilha verklaarde dat de nieuwe regering met spoed gevormd was en dat er gezocht is naar vrouwen._
Maar vanwege redenen die ik nu niet naar buiten kan brengen is het niet gelukt vrouwen voor ministersposten te vinden. Er komen wel vrouwen op lagere posities binnen de regering._
De ministers in het kabinet van de centrum-rechtse Temer zijn stuk voor stuk conservatieve politici. Een aantal van hen behoort zelfs tot de ultrarechtse evangelische stroming, die steeds meer politieke macht krijgt in Brazili. Een verscherping van de abortuswet en een versoepeling van wapenbezit staan bij sommigen binnen deze groep hoog op de agenda. Ook dat is een groot verschil met de linkse regering onder leiding van Dilma Rousseff, zelf een marxistische guerrillastrijder die tijdens de militaire dictatuur twee jaar lang gevangen zat en gemarteld werd.

Een aantal ministers in dit nieuwe kabinet heeft een dubieus verleden. Zoals de grootgrondbezitter en sojaproducent Blairo Maggi, die zich in het verleden schuldig maakte aan het leegkappen van grote stukken bos in de Amazone. Zeven ministers uit Temers ploeg worden in verband gebracht met het omvangrijke corruptieschandaal Operatie Lava Jato (Wasstraat) rond semi-staatsoliebedrijf Petrobras en zouden voor grote bedragen aan smeergeld hebben ontvangen. Ook Temer zelf wordt door justitie beschuldigd van corruptie en daarnaast loopt er nog een aparte afzettingsprocedure tegen hem voor zijn rol als vicepresident van Rousseff. 

*Tien ministeries geschrapt*

Behalve de switch van links naar rechts zijn de meeste Brazilianen vooral genteresseerd in de maatregelen die de nieuwe regering nu gaat nemen om de kwakkelende Braziliaanse economie weer op de rails te krijgen. Brazili verkeert in een diepe crisis: de economie kromp met bijna 4 procent in 2015, een dieptepunt in de afgelopen 30 jaar. De werkloosheid loopt op en de inflatie bedraagt zon 10 procent.

Allereerst zijn er al tien ministeries geschrapt en gaat de regering miljoenen euros besparen in de uitgaven. De nieuwe minister van financin, Henrique Meirelles, speelt hierin een cruciale rol. Meirelles was directeur van de Centrale Bank tijdens de regeringen van Luiz Lula da Silva en van Dilma Rousseff toen de Braziliaanse economie nog bloeide en zijn naam wekt vertrouwen.

Toch verklaarde Meirelles al in zijn eerste persconferentie dat niet uitgesloten is dat om het overheidstekort weer in balans te krijgen er eerst belasting verhogende maatregelen komen. Hij zei:_
Maar die zullen dan kort en tijdelijk zijn._
*Niet snijden in sociale programmas voor de armste groep Brazilianen*

Temer heeft al gegarandeerd dat er niet gesneden wordt in de onder Lula da Silva genitieerde sociale programmas voor de armste groep Brazilianen. Hij beloofde:_
Brazili is nog steeds een arm land en die programmas worden beschermd._
Zijn motto dat hij Brazili weer wil verenigen en orde en vooruitgang wil brengen, zoals op de Braziliaanse vlag staat geschreven, oogstte kritiek van de geschorste president Dilma Rousseff tijdens een interview met een journalist. Zij zei:_
Als je zwarte mensen en vrouwen bij de samenstelling van je regering al negeert, dan ben je al begonnen met de opbouw van een land waar uitsluiting de norm is._


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/05/14...er-in-brazilie

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Toevallig zei mn vader eergisteren ook dat de VS ermee te maken hebben. Dat ligt voor de hand, maar waar blijkt het uit?

----------


## Revisor

*Is the U.S. Backing Rousseff's Ouster in Brazil? Opposition Holds Talks in D.C. as Obama Stays Quiet*

April 20, 2016
Story


*Guests*

Andrew Fishmana researcher and reporter for _The Intercept_. His most recent piece is called "After Vote to Remove Brazils President, Key Opposition Figure Holds Meetings in Washington," co-authored by Glenn Greenwald and David Miranda.

Mark Weisbrotco-director of the Center for Economic and Policy Research, and president of Just Foreign Policy. His recent article for _The Huffington Post_ is titled "Brazilian Coup Threatens Democracy and National Sovereignty." Weisbrots new book is called _Failed: What the Experts Got Wrong About the Global Economy_.

This is viewer supported news

On Sunday, Brazils lower house of Congress voted 367 to 137 to start impeachment proceedings against President Dilma Rousseff. Early next month, Brazils Senate will vote on whether to put Rousseff on trial on allegations of manipulating budget accounts. On Tuesday, Rousseff said attempts to impeach her constituted a "coup" and an "original sin." Brazil has been engulfed in a major corruption scandal, but Dilma Rousseff herself has not been accused of any financial impropriety. However, 318 members of the Brazilian Congress, including many who backed her impeachment, are under investigation or face charges. Leading the impeachment process has been Brazils Speaker of the House Eduardo Cunha, who has been accused of squirreling away $5 million into Swiss bank accounts.

Meanwhile, The Intercept is reporting a key Brazilian opposition leader has traveled to Washington, D.C., to partake in closed-door meetings with various U.S. officials and lobbyists. Sen. Aloysio Nunes of Brazils center-right PSDB party reportedly is meeting with the chair and ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Republican Bob Corker of Tennessee, and others to discuss the situation in Brazil. He also apparently attended a luncheon hosted by the Washington lobbying firm Albright Stonebridge Group, headed by former Clinton Secretary of State Madeleine Albright and Kellogg Company CEO Carlos Gutierrez. We speak to The Intercepts Andrew Fishman in Brazil and economist Mark Weisbrot, co-director of the Center for Economic and Policy Research.

*TRANSCRIPT*

This is a rush transcript. Copy may not be in its final form.

*AMY GOODMAN:* Im Amy Goodman, on the road on our 100-city tour, in Denver. Well be headed to Boulder and Colorado Springs and beyond through the weekend. Check democracynow.org. Juan Gonzlez is sitting there right in the studios of New York.

*JUAN GONZLEZ:* Well, we turn now to the political crisis in Brazil. On Sunday, Brazils lower house of Congress voted 367 to 137 to start impeachment proceedings against President Dilma Rousseff. Early next month, Brazils Senate will vote on whether to put Rousseff on trial on allegations of manipulating budget accounts. On Tuesday, President Rousseff said attempts to impeach her constituted a "coup" and an "original sin." *
PRESIDENT DILMA ROUSSEFF:* [translated] What I feel is unjustifiable is the attempt to diminish the fact, the necessity for a legal basis to propose and seek the impeachment of the president of the republic. So I ask you all, why then is this not a coup? It is a coup. It is a coup dressed as original sin, which is the fact that there is no legal basis for my impeachment.*
JUAN GONZLEZ:* Brazil has been engulfed in a major corruption scandal, but President Rousseff herself has not been accused of any financial impropriety. However, 318 members of the Brazilian Congress, including many who backed her impeachment, are under investigation or do face charges. Leading the impeachment process has been Brazils Speaker of the House Eduardo Cunha, who has been accused of squirreling away $5 million in Swiss bank accounts.

Meanwhile, _The Intercept_ is reporting a key Brazilian opposition leader has traveled to Washington, D.C., to participate in closed-door meetings with various U.S. officials and lobbyists. Senator Aloysio Nunes of Brazils center-right PSDB party is reportedly meeting this week with the chairman and ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Republican Bob Corker of Tennessee, and others to discuss the situation in Brazil.
*
AMY GOODMAN:* Well, for more, we go to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, where were joined by Andrew Fishman, researcher and reporter for _The Intercept_. Along with Glenn Greenwald and David Miranda, he wrote the piece, "After Vote to Remove Brazils President, Key Opposition Figure Holds Meetings in Washington."

And were joined in New York by Mark Weisbrot, co-director of the Center for Economic and Policy Research. Weisbrots recent article for _The Huffington Post_ titled "Brazilian Coup Threatens Democracy and National Sovereignty." His new book, _Failed: What the Experts Got Wrong About the Global Economy_.
We welcome you both to _Democracy Now!_ Mark, why dont we start with you? What do you believe is happening right now in Brazil?

*MARK WEISBROT:* Well, I think it isit is definitely a coup. And, you know, the international media has actually shifted in the last couple of months, and especially more recently. They had been like the Brazilian media, just really reporting it from a pro-opposition point of view as though this were a legitimate impeachment. And now you see more and more theyre saying its not legitimate, of course, because theres no real charges against the president that would warrant impeachment. And its really an attempt by the opposition to reverse the results of the 2014 election, to take advantage of the fact that the economy is in recession and go after her.
I think that, you know, that article in _The Intercept_ was very important, and Andrew will talk about it. But one point that they made about the visit of Senator Nunes from the opposition in Brazil to Washington this week wasis it didnt get attention from the media, but it really should, because he met with Tom Shannon. And Tom Shannon is the most influential person on Latin America in the State Department. Hes going to be the one tellingrecommending to Secretary of State Kerry what he should do, whatwhere the U.S. should come down on this process. And thats extremely important, because Shannon didnt have to meet with him. Hes just a senator, you know? By meeting with him, he sends a message to everybody whos paying close attention in Brazil that the U.S. is OK with this process. Its very similar to the coup in Honduras. You know, anybody paying close attention to that and everybody in Washington knew the very first day of the coup, when the White House put out a statement that didnt say one bad thing about the coup, well, thats the strongest statement you could make in support of a coup, a military coup, in the 21st century. And so, its a very similar thing. The media totally ignored it, but that was a signal. And I think it shows what we already know: The United States really does want to get rid of the Workers Party and always has.

*JUAN GONZLEZ:* And, Mark, what specifically are the charges against President Rousseff?
*
MARK WEISBROT:* Well, specifically, shes charged with using money from thenot using the money, but in an accounting sense, counting money from the public banks to lower theor increase the primary fiscal surplusso, in other words, to make the national accounts look better by using money from the public banks, by counting that in the budget balance. But its reallyyou know, an example I like to give is 2013 in the United States, when the Republicans were, you know, threatening to default on the debt, and there was a deadline for when the debt ceiling would be reached, and the U.S. Treasury just kept changing that deadline by accounting manipulations, you know, and

----------


## Revisor

*JUAN GONZLEZ:* So shes not specifically accused of bribes or
*
MARK WEISBROT:* No, nothing.

*JUAN GONZLEZ:* or of any kind of a personal enrichment.
*
MARK WEISBROT:* No, no. And what the media did for a long time, both national and international, was made it look like, so Im sure most of your listeners believe that her impeachment has something to do with a corruption scandal. And, in fact, it doesnt.

*AMY GOODMAN:* I want to turn to Andrew Fishman in Rio de Janeiro in Brazil. Andrew, the piece in _The Intercept_ that you wrote, headlined "After Vote to Remove Brazils President, Key Opposition Figure Holds Meetings in Washington," talk about his significance and whats happened.

*ANDREW FISHMAN:* Good morning. Senator Aloysio Nunes is the chair of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee in Brazil. He was the vice-presidential candidate for the opposition party that lost to Dilma Rousseff in 2014. Hes been one of the leading opponents of Dilma Rousseffs government and the Workers Party. And when he waswhen he became the head of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, one of his core tenets was that he wanted to bring Brazilian foreign policy closer to the United States, which had been damaged after the Snowden revelations that the United States, that the NSA was spying on Petrobras and on Dilma specifically. And its beenits been a very tense relationship since then.

His trip, he says that he washe had planned to go previously, but he acknowledges that Michel Temer, whos the vice president, who will take over if Dilma Rousseff is removed from office, which seems likely, at least temporarilyhe said that presidentVice President Temer called him, askedsaid that the international press was giving a bad image to the impeachment process, and he wanted him to go to Washington and give it aits basically a PR trip.
*
JUAN GONZLEZ:* Andrew, youve written in one of your articles that Brazils extraordinary political upheaval shares some similarities with the Trump-led political chaos in the United States. Could you explain?

*ANDREW FISHMAN:* Yeah. This is a very strange moment in Brazil. Its not common that such tensions and such strong feelings are felt on the streets of the country. I mean, because of this political scandal thats going on right now, there have been fistfights in the street over politics. I went to a protest on Sunday on Copacabana Beach in Rio. And they had one scheduled early in the morning forin support of the government, someor at least in support of democracy, depending on who you ask. And they put up a barricade in the middle of Copacabana and ended the protest early, so that later in the day the pro-impeachment protest could come onto the streets and there wouldnt be any overlap, so thatto reduce the potential for any violence. This is very strange in Brazil. This is not, you know, something thats happened in living memory. And in that way, the high tensions, the high potential for violence, the extreme rhetoric is very similar to whats happening with the Trump phenomenon in the United States.

*AMY GOODMAN:* _The Intercept_s Glenn Greenwald, who you wrote this piece with, Andrew, recently interviewed the former Brazilian president, Lula da Silva. Lula described the situation in Brazil also as a coup.

 *LUIZ INCIO LULA DA SILVA:* [translated] Ill tell you why it is a coup. It is a coup because while the Brazilian Constitution allows for impeachment, its necessary for the person to have committed what we call high crimes and misdemeanors. And President Dilma did not commit a high crime nor misdemeanor. Therefore, what is happening is an attempt by some to take power by disrespecting the popular vote. Thats why I think the impeachment is illegal. There is no high crime or misdemeanor. As a matter of fact, I believe that these people want to remove Dilma from office by disrespecting the law, carrying out, the way I see it, a political coup. Thats what it is, a political coup.
*AMY GOODMAN:* So, that was the former president of Brazil, Luiz Incio Lula da Silva, being interviewed by Glenn Greenwald. Now, theyre attempting to charge him, too, right? And so, the president, the current president, Rousseff, has appointed him to work for her so that he would share immunity. Andrew, can you talk about his role right now and also what the media is doing in Brazil?

*ANDREW FISHMAN:* Yes. So, President Dilma brought Lula back in to be her chief of staff a few weeks ago. That wasthat was approved, then blocked, and approved, then blocked, and its this whole back-and-forth. And right now hes still not officially in the position. That will be decided by the Supreme Court, I believe, today. She brought him in ostensibly to help build a coalition to push back against the move for impeachment. In the lower house, that didnt work. But hes been doing a lot of behind-the-scenes dealings and trying to offer ministries or different positions, or doing the backroom dealings thatthats basically how Braslia works and most politics works in the world.

He said that this process is a coup. Most of the international observers that arethat have been paying attention to this agree with him that this is an anti-democratic movement. _The New York Times_, _The Guardian_, even _The Economist_, the secretary general of the OAS and of UNASUR, both of themall of them have said that this istheres no basistheres no legal basis for impeachment. He has notDilmas crimes, if they are crimes, have not reached the level of high crimes and misdemeanors, which is the standard for impeachment, and therefore this is an legitimate, anti-democratic motion. I dont call it a coup necessarily, nor do most of those people, because a coup, in the common parlance, generally connotes some sort of either a military group suddenly taking powerthey are using the judiciary and the legal processes to do this action, but theyre doing it in a way that has no basis in legality.

*JUAN GONZLEZ:* And, Mark, Id like to ask you how we got to this point in Brazil. For years, Brazil had become a darling of international finance, was seen as an economic miracle, even during the period when a avowed socialist and workers leader, Lula, was president of the country. And now, how isif this is not a truly legal situation thats happening with the Congress, why is there so little apparent support for Dilma in the rest of the country?

*MARK WEISBROT:* Well, there is support. I mean, theres a base within the Workers Party, and theyre in the streets, too. And the media was ignoring them for quite a while, and still does to a large extent. Sobut I think the reasonwell, the media is a huge part of the thing. I mean, imagine if we hadFox News was, you know, 70 percent, 80 percent of the media here. Would Obama even have gotten elected, you know? So, thats a huge, huge part of it. Again, they could convince the whole country that shes tied up in corruption, and Lula is, too, and all that kind of thing.

I think the biggest part of it is really the recession. And, you know, the economy did very well for 12you know, for really all the way 'til a couple of years ago, under the Workers' Party. It was an enormous change, you know? They reduced poverty by 55 percent, extreme poverty by 65 percent, doubled the real minimum wage, reduced inequality significantly. And this had not happened. Brazil had 23 years with almost no growth of income per person, you know, prior to their election. So they did extremely well. And I think they made mistakes. And, actually, Lula said this the other day, that Dilma made a mistake by trying to please the banks. And thats been their problem in the last few years. Basically, they implemented austerity policies, raised interest rates, cut public investment enormously, and really pushed the economy further into recession. Thats the big mistake they made. They wouldnt be having these problems if it werent for that.
*
AMY GOODMAN:* I wanted to ask Andrew Fishman about the role of former secretary of state under President Bill Clinton, Madeleine Albright, and also the CEO of Kellogg Corporation.
*
ANDREW FISHMAN:* Yes. Senator Aloysio Nunes is in Washington. Yesterday, he was hosted in a private luncheon by the Albright Stonebridge Group, which is Madeleine Albrights firm, and the former CEO of Kellogg is also the co-chair of the firm. Weve tried to get in contact with them. We asked them who would be attending. They said its a closed-door meeting, with no media access, for Washington political leaders and for business leaders. One of theone of the senior advisers affiliated with the Albright Stonebridge Group has beenis the leader of an organization down here thats very involved in the push against the Dilma government. And so, as Mark was saying, it seems that while the U.S. government hasnt made any official stance on their opinion within terms of Lula and Dilma and impeachment, it seems pretty obvious as to what their stance is and which side theyre supporting or would support.
*
AMY GOODMAN:* I want to thank you both for being with us. Andrew Fishman, researcher and reporter for _The Intercept_, well link to your piece, "After Vote to Remove Brazils President, Key Opposition Figure Holds Meetings in Washington," co-authored with Glenn Greenwald and David Miranda. And thanks so much to Mark Weisbrot, co-director of the Center for Economic and Policy Research, president of Just Foreign Policy.

That does it for our show. Yeah, were on the road, and were here in Colorado. On Thursday, Ill be speaking at Boulder College and thenIll be speaking at the Boulder Theater; and then, on Friday, Colorado Springs; Saturday, Eagle, Colorado, then Carbondale and Paonia; Salida, then Taos, New Mexico, on Sunday; Albuquerque Monday; Santa Fe on Tuesday. Go to our website at democracynow.org. We have two job openings: a broadcast engineer and director of finance and operations. Check our website.


http://www.democracynow.org/2016/4/2...ing_rousseff_s

----------


## Revisor

16 mei 2016 

Marjon van RoyenCorrespondent Latijns-Amerika

*Dilma Rousseff: geofferd op het altaar van de democratie*

*Over het afzetten van de Braziliaanse president en de terugkeer naar de 'oude macht' in de achtertuin van Amerika*

Het gaat goed met Latijns Amerika, schreef de Amerikaanse denktank-baas Richard Haass op Bevrijdingsdag prominent in de Volkskrant. Volgens de voorzitter van de _Counsel on Foreign Relations_ gaat hier zelfs zo goed, dat we Europa de ogen uitsteken. Het oude continent is geheel in beslag genomen door de vluchtelingencrisis en de terreur. Terwijl Latijns Amerika hard op weg is de enige plaats op aarde te worden waar iedereen met bewondering of zelfs afgunst- naar kijkt.

Als je Haass zo leest, riskeren we hier straks hele vloten Europese gelukszoekers op de kust.
Neem Brazili, het grootste land van de regio. De economie krimpt nogal, geeft Haass toe.

Inderdaad: het land verkeert in de zwaarste economische crisis sinds 80 jaar. Mensen worden met miljoenen tegelijk de straat op gegooid. Patinten creperen in de rij voor de openbare ziekenhuizen. Terwijl de overheid miljarden pompt in de aanstormende Olympische Spelen. Toegegeven, terroristische aanslagen hoeft men hier niet te vrezen: de nieuw gebouwde Olympische bruggen en stadions storten vanzelf al in elkaar.

Zou dat de afgunst van Europa wekken? Nee. Haass heeft het over het politieke proces dat hier aan de gang is. Oftewel: de klucht waarmee de linkse Arbeiderspartij (PT) in Brazili afgelopen week is uitgeschakeld.
*
Corrupte coalities*
Dertien jaar was de PT van arbeider-president Lula, en later Dilma Rousseff aan de macht. Voor het eerst hadden de Braziliaanse armen een eigen vertegenwoordiging. Tientallen miljoenen mensen klommen dankzij de herverdelingspolitiek van de PT uit de armoede. Maar de Arbeiderspartij had geen meerderheid. Dus sloot ze coalities met de corrupte huurpartijen van de oude Braziliaanse elite. In plaats van de politiek schoon te vegen, maakte de PT zelf ook vuile handen.

Afgelopen week donderdag werd gekozen PT-president Dilma Rousseff haar paleis uitgezet. Niet omdat ze zelf corrupt zou zijn. Zelfs haar grootste tegenstander, oud-president FH Cardoso van de oppositie gaf het dit weekend toe: Dilma is onschuldig. Ze heeft geen enkele misdaad begaan. Alleen politieke fouten.

Koeien van fouten moeten dat geweest zijn! Afgezet door een corrupt parlement, en vervangen door een mogelijke nog corruptere vicepresident: oud-coalitiegenoot en baas van de elitepartij PMDB. De butler uit een horrorfilm, werd de man door zijn eigen partijgenoten genoemd. Donderdag stak hij dan eindelijk het mes in de rug van de vrouw waarover hij openlijk jammerde dat zij hem misbruikte als louter versiering.

*

Coup*
Dezelfde dag nog deed de butler de presidentiele sjerp om, en diende het land de meest kolderieke ministersploeg in decennia op. Louter mannen. Allemaal blank. Conservatief, zwaar gelovig en rechts. Zelfs de militaire dictatuur in zijn laatste jaren durfde dit soort kabinetten niet meer op te hoesten.

En uiteraard: de meeste heren nieuwe ministers hebben lopende processen voor corruptie, witwassen en verkiezingsfraude. Maar ook beschuldigingen van moord en schending van de mensenrechten. Zoals de nieuwe minister van Justitie. (Hij doet er trouwens ook vrouwenzaken bij, en ach waarom niet- mensenrechten.)

Goed nieuws, blijft Haass volhouden. Je ziet dat er echt iets gebeurt tegen de corruptie: hier openbaart zich een essentieel vermogen tot zelfcorrectie in de Braziliaanse samenleving.

En daar heeft de Amerikaan gelijk: dit is de zelfcorrectie van een elite die zich al te lang gedwongen zag de politieke macht met het daaruit voortvloeiende corruptiegeld- te delen met een linkse volkspartij. De Arbeiderspartij moest weg. Tot elke prijs. Ook al betekende het een president die niets misdaan heeft te offeren op het altaar van de democratie. Ook al betekent het een heel volk de komende tweenhalf jaar op te zadelen met een potsierlijke regering, waarvoor ze niet hebben gekozen. En ook niet kunnen gaan kiezen. Want verkiezingen is het nieuwe verboden woord.

Deze coup tegen Dilma en de Arbeiderspartij kon plaatsvinden omdat het na tien vette jaren nu economisch indraait. Omdat de betrokkenheid van belangrijke politici de Arbeiderspartij bij het corruptieschandaal rond het staatsoliebedrijf Petrobras tot desillusie, en haat heeft geleid. Dilma had het ook niet, zoals de charismatische Lula, die alom geliefd was door volk en tegenstanders.

Maar de echte fout van Dilma is dat ze links was. Onderdeel uitmaakt van de emancipatiebeweging in Latijns Amerika die vrijwel overal linkse volksregeringen aan de macht bracht. Een ontwikkeling die in Europa weinig aandacht trok. Op cartoonfiguren als de overleden president Chvez van Venezuela na dan.
*
Oude elites*
En dit is precies wat Haas bedoelt met zijn goede nieuws. Dat oude elites in de voormalige achtertuin van Amerika de macht weer aan het terugnemen zijn. Dat er weer onversneden neo-liberale politiek wordt gevoerd. Logisch. Haass is de voorzitter van een denktank vol (ex-) bazen van Coca Cola, Morgan Stanley, Golden Sachs, de CIA, en het Amerikaanse leger in het bestuur. Daarom juicht hij restauratie toe. Fijn dus dat de oppositie in Venezuela zich voor het eerst weer verwaardigd heeft met parlementsverkiezingen mee te doen. Argentini met zijn nieuwe ondernemer-president in de Panama papers is voor Haass een inspiratiebron voor de regio. Ik snap zijn uitgangspunt.

Wat mij ergert is de populistische flut-redenering waar Haass zijn verhaal aan ophangt. Overal in de wereld heerst geweld, betoogt hij. Terrorisme en vluchtelingen in Europa. De geopolitieke aspiraties van schurken als Rusland, China, en Noord-Korea. En uiteraard Afrika met zijn burgeroorlogen en terreur. Doffe ellende. Maar kijk. Daar ligt Latijns Amerika! Die oase van vreedzaamheid waar iedereen tot nu toe overheen keek.

Het opmerkelijke van Brazili vindt Haass dan ook dat het huidige goede nieuws zich er zonder enig geweld afspeelt. Werkelijk? Brazili is n van de meest gewelddadige landen ter wereld, met rond de 70.000 doden en verdwijningen per jaar. Zelfs percentueel wordt hier twee keer meer gemoord dan bijvoorbeeld Kongo. En drie keer zoveel als in het Nigeria van Boko Haram. Een permanente slachting van armen en uitgestotenen. Indianen, landloze boeren, en zwarte jongeren uit de sloppenwijken. In steden als So Paulo is de politie verantwoordelijk voor een kwart van de moorden.

Nee, dan Mexico. Daar zijn nog wat probleempjes met drugs gerelateerd geweld, geeft Haass toe. Maar gelukkig is er nu een robuuste democratie, die met duurzame inspanningen het probleem aan het oplossen is. Werkelijk? De laatste keer dat ik keek was nog steeds het grootste deel van het Mexicaanse grondgebied in handen van de drugskartels. Politie, justitie en leger hebben er niets te vertellen, of staan op de loonlijst van de kartels. Net als de politiek.

Misschien dat Haass daarom Midden-Amerika overslaat in zijn betoog. Landen als Guatemala, Honduras en El Salvador worden door de VN als failed states beschouwd. Midden-Amerika is het gebied met de meeste moorden ter wereld. De straffeloosheid er bijna 100 procent.

Ook als geheel is Latijns Amerika volgens de VN de meest gewelddadige regio ter wereld. En tevens de regio met de grootste ongelijkheid tussen rijk en arm.

Mijn advies: voordat je in een bootje stapt om hier geluk- of asiel te zoeken. Kom eerst eens kijken. Straks tijdens de Olympische Spelen bijvoorbeeld. 


Dilma Rousseff: geofferd op het altaar van de democratie - Joop

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## Olive Yao

.
Ja ja. Bekend terrein dus.
Goed journalistiek werk, Revisor. 




> Mark Weisbrot co-director of the Center for Economic and Policy Research,


Deze organisatie ken ik. Goeie club.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Toevallig zei mn vader eergisteren ook dat de VS ermee te maken hebben. Dat ligt voor de hand, maar waar blijkt het uit?


Interessante vader!

----------


## Olive Yao

> Interessante vader!


Zat er net over te denken hem deze topic van je te laten lezen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Ja ja. Bekend terrein dus.
> Goed journalistiek werk, Revisor. 
> 
> 
> 
> Deze organisatie ken ik. Goeie club.



Het gebeurt onder onze neus en je ziet, weinig ophef tot nu toe. En dat vindt plaats in de grootste en machtigste Zuid-Amerikaanse land, in potentie een wereldmacht.

Als je terugkijkt dan moet ik erkennen dat ik het al heel wat vond van de linkse regering die vaak tegen de Amerikaanse (buitenlandse) politiek inging, o.a. toenadering met door het westen verfoeilijkte staten zoals Iran.

Past in de voortzetting van de koude oorlog. Socialisten en anderen die meer aan de belangen van het volk denken opruimen en ruim baan maken voor de neoliberale inrichting.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Dilma heeft dit helemaal aan haarzelf te danken. Ze heeft naar aanloop van de afgelopen verkiezingen de overheidsfinancin vervals om de economie er positiver uit te laten zijn dan hij in werkelijkheid was en daardoor haar herverkiezing veilig te stellen.

----------


## mark61

> Dilma heeft dit helemaal aan haarzelf te danken. Ze heeft naar aanloop van de afgelopen verkiezingen de overheidsfinancin vervals om de economie er positiver uit te laten zijn dan hij in werkelijkheid was en daardoor haar herverkiezing veilig te stellen.


Klein detail: dat doen ze zo vaak in Brazili. Lening van de staatsbank in de balans moffelen.

Alleen is het nu opeens een halsmisdaad, vindt dat zooitje corrupte parlementsleden.

----------


## mark61

> .
> Toevallig zei mn vader eergisteren ook dat de VS ermee te maken hebben. Dat ligt voor de hand, maar waar blijkt het uit?


Nergens uit. Linkse reflex uit de 70-er jaren van de vorige eeuw. Rechts Brazili heeft de VS helemaal niet meer nodig.

Deze 'coup' kan nu omdat een meerderheid van het volk ontevreden is. En dat komt omdat Roussef moest bezuinigen omdat de olieprijs kelderde.

Heel simpel.

----------


## Revisor

De geschiedenis herhaalt zich:

Geheime documenten over de coup in 1964

Brazil Marks 40th Anniversary of Military Coup

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Klein detail: dat doen ze zo vaak in Brazili. Lening van de staatsbank in de balans moffelen.
> 
> Alleen is het nu opeens een halsmisdaad, vindt dat zooitje corrupte parlementsleden.


Ik zal niet zeggen dat wat het nu over neemt veel beter is of wat er zat veel beter is.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Nergens uit. Linkse reflex uit de 70-er jaren van de vorige eeuw. Rechts Brazili heeft de VS helemaal niet meer nodig.
> 
> Deze 'coup' kan nu omdat een meerderheid van het volk ontevreden is. En dat komt omdat Roussef moest bezuinigen omdat de olieprijs kelderde.
> 
> Heel simpel.


Niet alleen de olieprijs maar ook de verhoogde rente die Brazili moet betalen over de geleende Amerikaanse*dollars en de kosten van het wk en de Olympische spelen hebben Brazili veel pijn gedaan.

----------


## Revisor

Analyse


*Brazili en de gensceneerde afbraak van een sociaal experiment*

Het is Dilma Rousseff niet gegund om begin augustus de eerste Olympische Spelen in Zuid-Amerika in te huldigen. De Braziliaanse senaat heeft donderdag 12 mei de genadeslag gegeven aan haar presidentschap. Met het vertrek van Rousseff is meteen ook een punt gezet achter dertien jaar sociaal beleid in een land dat kampioen is in ongelijkheid.


De acteurs van Aquarius brengen hun protest tegen de gebeurtenissen in Brazili naar Cannes. 'In ons land is er een staatsgreep aan de gang" roepen ze.  Reuters
*
Alma De Walsche*

MO*redactie Latijns-Amerika & ecologie 19 mei 2016

Een corrupte presidentsvrouw die onbekwaam is en haar land naar de afgrond heeft geleid. Zo wordt Dilma Rousseff voorgesteld in heel wat nationale en internationale media, The Economist op kop. Interim-president Michel Temer, die sinds donderdag de fakkel heeft overgenomen, belooft de rust en het vertrouwen in de groei-economie te herstellen. Rousseff zelf en haar Arbeiderspartij hebben het over een regelrechte staatsgreep maar dan een in 21ste eeuwse stijl. Ook de Braziliaanse acteurs van Aquarius in Cannes schreeuwden het uit :Er is een staatsgreep aan de gang in ons land.

Over de gang van zaken in Brazili en de achterliggende agenda wordt er in de pers een dikke mist gespuid. Wat is er nu precies gebeurd? Hoe kon dit alles gebeuren? En waarom is het gebeurd? Tijd om enkele zaken op een rij te zetten en enkele mythes te ontmaskeren.
*
1. Wat is er precies gebeurd?* 

 Interim president Michel Temer is zelf beschuldigd van corruptie en wanbeheer van publieke fondsen. Als Justitie coherent is, loopt ook hij de kans om afgezet te worden.

Anderson Riedel (CC by 2.0)​

Donderdag 12 mei is het doek gevallen over de regering Dilma Rousseff. Op die dag gaf de senaat zijn goedkeuring aan de afzettingsprocedure, de aanvraag voor _impeachment._ Het parlement had in april zijn goedkeuring al gegeven. Formeel gezien is president Dilma Rousseff nu voor 180 dagen geschorst. In die periode wordt het onderzoek gevoerd naar de beschuldigingen die haar ten laste worden gelegd. De kans dat ze vrijgepleit wordt en haar functie opnieuw kan opnemen, is zo goed als onbestaande, gezien de krachten die haar tegenwerken.

Onmiddellijk na de stemming in de senaat is vice-president Michel Temer van de centrumrechtse PMDB-partij haar opgevolgd als interim-president. Als Dilma effectief schuldig wordt bevonden, zal Temer aanblijven tot het einde van dit mandaat, tot december 2018. Er doen geruchten de ronde over vervroegde verkiezingen, maar het is weinig waarschijnlijk dat daartoe wordt overgegaan.
*
2. Waarvan wordt Rousseff beschuldigd?*

De ex-president wordt beschuldigd van het opsmukken van de boekhouding om het deficit kleiner voor te stellen dan het werkelijk is. In Braziliaanse termen heet het _pedaladas fiscais_: fiscale verschuivingen van de ene rekening naar de andere, in dit geval het overzetten van financile middelen van overheidsbanken om uitgaven voor overheidsprogrammas te dekken en zo een begroting in evenwicht voor te stellen. Volgens een wet betreffende Fiscale Verantwoordelijkheid zou dit illegaal zijn. Dilma Rousseff ontkent echter dat ze iets onwettigs gedaan heeft en houdt haar onschuld staande. Zulke _pedaladas fiscais_ zijn overigens ook door vorige regeringen toegepast zonder dat er een haan naar kraaide.

 *Niemand verwijt de ex-president echter persoonlijke verrijking of beschuldigt haar zelf van corruptie.*
Het is opmerkelijk dat dit argument uiteindelijk de enige aanklacht is waarover het _impeachment_-onderzoek zal gaan. Haar tegenstanders hebben haar al op alle mogelijke manieren proberen te beschadigen. Enkele maanden geleden luidde de aanklacht dat ze overheidsmiddelen gebruikt had om haar verkiezingscampagne van oktober 2014 te financieren. En in 2014 is het immense corruptieschandaal binnen de staatsoliemaatschappij Petrobras aan het licht gekomen, de zogenaamde Operatie _Car Wash_. Dilma Rousseff wordt hiervoor verantwoordelijk gesteld omdat zij minister van Mijnbouw en Energie was in de periode waarop het corruptieschandaal begon.

Niemand verwijt de ex-president echter persoonlijke verrijking of beschuldigt haar zelf van corruptie. Meer dan vijfhonderd functionarissen zijn inmiddels ontslagen omwille van hun betrokkenheid bij dit corruptieschandaal, zowel van de Arbeiderspartij als van de oppositie. Tientallen ministers zijn in verdenking gesteld of zitten in de gevangenis voor betrokkenheid bij de Operatie _Car Wash_. Het is een olievlek die almaar verder uitdeint. Maar daarvoor wordt Rousseff dus nu niet beschuldigd.

 Eduardo Cunha, die de impeachment procedure inzette, is inmiddels zelf afgezet omwille van corruptiepraktijken. Fabio Rodrigues Pozzebom/ABr (CC BY-NC-SA 2.0)​

De voorzitter van het parlement, Eduardo Cunha (PMDB), die de aanvraag voor_ impeachment_ heeft opgestart, is intussen zelf moeten opstappen omdat hij illegale rekeningen heeft in Zwitserland met geld afkomstig van illegale praktijken.

Ook interim-president Michel Temer (PMDB), die Dilma is opgevolgd, is verwikkeld in een groot corruptieschandaal met verkoop van ethanol in de exporthaven van Santos. Of hij kan aanblijven is nog maar de vraag, als het justitie menens is om achter de corruptie aan te gaan. Een jaar geleden zei Temer nog: een _impeachment_ van Dilma Rousseff is ondenkbaar. Het zou een grote crisis genereren en het land destabiliseren. De laatste weken heeft hij zijn volle medewerking verleend aan de afzettingsprocedure.
*
3. Waarom spreken de presidente en haar aanhangers van een staatsgreep?*

Het afzetten van de president is een grove inbreuk in de democratie. Dilma Rousseff is in oktober 2014 met 51,64 procent van de stemmen verkozen voor een tweede ambtstermijn, en die loopt tot december 2018. De oppositie, met als belangrijkste kracht de sociaal democratische PSDB van Acio Neves, heeft die overwinning echter nooit kunnen verwerken. Drie keer op rij hebben ze de verkiezingen verloren van de Arbeiderspartij. Sinds de recente overwinning van Dilma in oktober 2014 heeft de PSDB naar een manier gezocht om haar regering ten val te brengen. Ze heeft het daarbij niet enkel gemunt op de figuur van Dilma Rousseff. Het was duidelijk de bedoeling om de Arbeiderspartij te beschadigen en definitief van de macht te houden.

Vandaar de publieke vernedering van Lula, de voorganger van Dilma en populairste politicus in Brazili, door voor het oog van de cameras binnen te vallen in zijn huis om hem mee te nemen voor verhoor over zaken waarover hij zijn vrijwillige medewerking al had verleend. Ook een telefoongesprek tussen Dilma Rousseff en haar beschermengel Lula werd afgeluisterd en publiek gemaakt door rechter Srgio Moro. Die heeft daarmee zelf een overtrading begaan en werd door het Hooggerechtshof van het dossier Lula afgehaald.

De arrestatie van Lula voor verhoor vond plaats enkele dagen nadat hij kenbaar gemaakt had dat hij zich opnieuw kandidaat zou stellen bij de verkiezingen van 2018.

----------


## Revisor

*4. Van waar dan al de straatprotesten? Wie zijn die mensen?*

De golf van protesten begon in Brazili in 2013, het jaar voor het WK voetbal, naar aanleiding van de verhoging van het tarief voor het openbaar vervoer. De manifestaties namen vooral de zware uitgaven voor het WK en de komende Olympische Spelen op de korrel, terwijl er zich andere noden opdringen, zoals het openbaar vervoer, onderwijs en huisvesting.

Het grootste deel van de mensen die toen op straat kwamen, waren aanhangers van de regering Rousseff. Het was de bevolkingsgroep die net was toegetreden tot de consumptiemaatschappij en wou dat het veranderingsproces sneller en verder zou gaan. Ze vroegen geen andere regering, ze vroegen aanpassingen aan het beleid. Om die protesten te bedaren, beloofde president Rousseff onder meer politieke hervormingen. Daar is ze echter nooit aan toe gekomen, omdat de hele heisa tegen haar onvoldoende draagvlak overliet in het parlement om grondige veranderingen door te voeren.

Sinds toen is de rust niet teruggekeerd en hebben ook rechtse krachten zich op straat geconcentreerd. Die anti-regeringsgroeperingen bestrijken een brede waaier, gaande van de traditionele economische elites en een kern van de vroegere militaire dictatuur tot de nieuwe middenklasse die net door 13 jaar sociaal beleid uit de armoede is getild en vindt dat het veranderingsproces niet snel genoeg gaat. Zij hebben hun eigen frustraties, maar laten zich ook makkelijk op sleeptouw nemen door een elite met een eigen politieke en economische agenda. En grote media zoals O Globo staan helemaal in dienst van die agenda.

 Aanhangers van Dilma Rousseff betogen tegen het impeachment en zien hun democratie bedreigd

Agncia Brasil (CC-BY-2.0)

De roep om de terugkeer van de dictatuur, zoals vijftig jaar geleden, is opvallend, maar hoeft tegelijk niet te verbazen. De militairen hebben in Brazili altijd een belangrijke macht in handen gehouden. Er is bij de overgang naar de democratie een geheime deal gesloten en dat verbond is nooit echt doorbroken, zegt de Braziliaanse dichter Domenek. Er is nooit een inversie van de macht gekomen.

Daarnaast is er ook een groep die roept om grondige politieke veranderingen in Brazili, om een ander soort politiek en om een echte verdieping van de democratie. Zij zijn de corruptie beu en verwijten de Arbeiderspartij dat ze te veel meegegaan is in de oude politieke cultuur. Dat ze te weinig afstand genomen heeft van oude praktijken. Dat de doorgevoerde sociale hervormingen nooit tot structurele hervormingen geleid hebben die het – sociaal en ecologisch nefaste- kapitalisme in vraag stelden.
*
5. Anti-corruptie?*

De keuzes die interim-president Temer gemaakt heeft bij de samenstelling van zijn regering, laten weinig aan de verbeelding over. Twaalf van de 23 ministers ontvingen in de verkiezingscampagne van 2014 geld van bedrijven die betrokken zijn bij de Operatie Car Wash. Tegen negen ministers loopt een gerechtelijk onderzoek voor corruptie of administratieve wanpraktijken. De verantwoordelijke voor juridische kwesties in het Ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken wordt Gustavo do Vale Rocha, de advocaat van Eduardo Cunha, de gewezen parlementsvoorzitter die de impeachment-procedure in gang heeft gezet. De regering Temer pakt dus eerder uit als een regering vn de Operatie _Car Wash_ dan een regering die de strijd tegen de corruptie belooft aan te binden.

*6. Verdieping van de democratie?* 

Sommige media interpreteren het huidige protest en de afzetting van Dilma Rousseff “omwille van misbruik en corruptie” als “een verdieping van de democratie”. Niets is minder waar. De regering Temer is in geen enkel opzicht de incarnatie van de verhoopte diepgaande politieke veranderingen.

 Met Lula en Dilma als president werd er werk gemaakt van vrouwenrechten. Huiselijk geweld is een schrijnend probleem in Brazili. Antonio Cruz/ABr (CC by 3.0)​

Over een aantal cruciale verwezenlijkingen van 13 jaar PT-beleid werd meteen een kruis gezet. Het Secretariaat van Sociale Communicatie en de ministeries van Cultuur, van Communicatie, van Vrouwenrechten, Raciale Gelijkheid en Mensenrechten, en dat van Rurale Ontwikkeling werden meteen afgeschaft net als het Anti-Corruptie-agentschap.

De ministeries van Ontwikkeling, Industrie en Handel, van Onderwijs, van Justitie en van Arbeid werden hervormd. De minister van Milieu, Izabella Teixeira, werd vervangen door Sarney Filho, de zoon van de gewezen president Jos Sarney (PMDB), exponent van de macht van de grootgrondbezitters, met zelf een heel feudum in de deelstaat Maranho.

 _Op 5 uur tijd werd de klok 30 jaar teruggedraaid._

Het is een regering die samengesteld is uit blanke “witte boorden” mannen, geen vrouwen, geen zwarten of kleurlingen, geen enkele vertegenwoordiger van de sociale klassen. Op een enkele manier is de sociale en etnische diversiteit weerspiegeld in deze regering. ‘Op minder dan 5 uur tijd werd de klok 30 jaar teruggedraaid’, was op de sociale media te lezen.

----------


## Revisor

*7. Goed voor Brazili, of goed voor de VS?* 

Minister van Buitenlandse Zaken wordt Jos Serra van de sociaal-democratische PSDB en hiermee krijgt de PSDB haar beloning voor het geleverde werk. Want als er iemand zich heeft ingespannen om de regering van Dilma Rousseff te destabiliseren, is het wel de PSDB van Acio Neves en zijn voorganger Jos Serra.

Acio Neves was de belangrijkste rivaal van Dilma Rousseff bij de verkiezingen van oktober 2014. Serra verloor twee keer als presidentskandidaat, een keer tegen Lula en een keer tegen Dilma Rousseff. Dit keer heeft hij dus meer geluk. Hij krijgt de opdracht om de Zuid-Zuid samenwerking, die een van de paradepaardjes was van de regering Lula, weer af te bouwen en de bevoorrechte relaties met China terug te schroeven, om vervolgens de banden met de VS weer aan te halen.
 _Jos Serra krijgt de opdracht om de Zuid-Zuid samenwerking weer af te bouwen en de bevoorrechte relaties met China terug te schroeven, om vervolgens de banden met de VS weer aan te halen._
Ook de formaties zoals Unasur, die de soevereiniteit van Zuid-Amerika bekrachtigen, moeten afgezwakt worden. Serra haalde al bijzonder hard uit naar de voorzitter van Unasur, de gewezen Colombiaanse president Ernesto Samper. Ook de ambassades van de ALBA-landen Nicaragua, Cuba, Ecuador en Bolivia kregen harde taal te horen.

In de aanloop naar de verkiezingen van 2014 werd er achter de schermen intens gewerkt aan een plan om de regering van Dilma Rousseff te destabiliseren.

Volgens het Braziliaanse webmagazine _Carta Maior_ is de PSDB de voorbije jaren de partij geworden die in Brazili de belangen van het grootkapitaal verdedigt en zich ertoe leent de spreekbuis te zijn van Amerikaanse banken zoals *JP Morgan*. In de aanloop naar de verkiezingen van 2014 werd er achter de schermen intens gewerkt aan een plan om de regering van Dilma Rousseff te destabiliseren, in samenwerking met analisten van JP Morgan en met de volle medewerking van gewezen PSDB-president Fernando Henrique Cardoso.

Volgens Carta Maior sturen de grote financile groepen openlijk aan op het einde van de democratie in Brazili en laat de PSDB zich gedwee voor hun kar spannen. Wat ze beogen is een einde te maken aan het sociale beleid en opnieuw een radicaal neoliberale koers te varen, met afbouw van de sociale rechten en volle privatisering van de publieke sector.
*
8. Petrobras?*

Heel concreet heeft het grootkapitaal het gemunt op - jawel, het Braziliaanse staatsoliebedrijf Petrobras, dat zowat de melkkoe is van het sociale beleid van de Arbeiderspartij. Het zijn de inkomsten van die oliemaatschappij, vooral uit de recent ontdekte diepzee-olie in het prsal veld voor de kust van Rio de Janeiro, die instaan voor de pensioenen en andere sociale voorzieningen van de Brazilianen.

Maar het is een doorn in het oog van de neoliberale goeroe’s dat dit bedrijf voor een groot deel in beheer is van de Braziliaanse staat. Zij zien liever een volledige privatisering van de oliemaatschappij, zo blijkt uit informatie die via Wikileaks naar buiten is gekomen.

 _Het grootkapitaal aast op Petrobras, dat ze liever uit handen van de staat zien. Petrobras moet geprivatiseerd worden._
Door heel het corruptieschandaal is de waarde van Petrobras in elkaar gestort, waardoor het goedkoper wordt het bedrijf over te kopen, eenmaal het politiek zo ver is. Concreet betekent dit: een wetswijziging die de privatisering van Petrobras mogelijk maakt.

Volgens Wikileaks beloofde Jos Serra tijdens zijn campagne bij de presidentsverkiezingen van 2010 aan Chevron dat als hij president zou worden, hij de petroleumwet, zoals die door Lula was ingevoerd, zou veranderen om opnieuw meer winsten naar de multinationals te laten afvloeien. Hij verloor de verkiezingen, maar hij is zich wel als senator blijven inzetten voor zijn strijdpunt, met succes. In de aanslepende crisis is er in het parlement een herziening van de petroleumwet goedgekeurd. Dilma Rousseff heeft dit, gezien haar zwakke positie, niet kunnen tegenhouden.
*
9. Brazili en co*

De betekenis en de impact van de politieke crisis in Brazili is moeilijk te overschatten en overstijgt de nationale grenzen.

 _Wat er hier aan de hand is, moet gezien worden als een evenwichtsoefening van de wereldmachten in de context van een nieuwe koude oorlog, met als belangrijkste spelers de VS en China._
Wat er hier aan de hand is, zo stelt de bevrijdingstheoloog Leonardo Boff, moet gezien worden als een evenwichtsoefening van de wereldmachten in de context van een nieuwe koude oorlog, met als belangrijkste spelers de VS en China. ‘Wikileaks onthulde de spionage van de VS binnen Petrobras, onder meer om informatie over de reserves van prsal in te winnen. Ook Dilma Rousseff werd afgeluisterd. Dit is een onderdeel van de strategie van het Pentagon, om alle ruimte te bestrijken onder het lema: “n wereld, n imperium”.

‘Ze hebben de mond vol over democratie maar in werkelijkheid hollen ze die uit, om alle macht over te dragen aan de markt en aan de internationalisering van de economie’, aldus Boff. Het belangrijkste verweer hiertegen, is volgens Boff het blijven verdedigen van de democratie en het zoeken naar nieuwe wegen om die te versterken.

In Latijns-Amerika komt er deze periode een einde aan een cyclus van progressieve regeringen, regeringen die zich ingezet hebben om de levenskwaliteit van de armste lagen van de bevolking te verbeteren. Ze deden dat niet eens door fundamentele structurele veranderingen aan te brengen aan het kapitalisme. Hun enige “vergrijp” was op te komen voor een lichte herverdeling, zonder de gevestigde elites echt pijn te doen. En de eis naar een grotere soevereiniteit en zelfbeschikking om een eigen koers te bepalen. Nu worden ze afgezet om opnieuw baan te ruimen voor een *radicaal neoliberalisme*, ingezet eind vorig jaar met president Mauricio Macri in Argentini.

Intussen staat Venezuela in brand en zijn de dagen van Nicolas Maduro geteld. De oppositie is alles in gereedheid aan het brengen om hem voor het einde van zijn termijn af te zetten. Rafael Correa in Ecuador en Evo Morales in Bolivia kunnen maar beter op hun hoede zijn.

 Lula en Dilma hadden zich de Olympische Spelen in Rio wel anders voorgesteld. Uri R (CC BY-SA 3.0)​



Brazili en de gensceneerde afbraak van een sociaal experiment | MO*

----------


## Revisor

*Interim-regering Brazili onder vuur door nieuw lek*

*De minister van planning legt zijn functie neer vanwege een onthullend telefoongesprek over de afzetstrategie tegen president Rousseff.

*Huib De Zeeuw 23 mei 2016 om 23:02


De Braziliaanse minister van planning, Romero Juca, heeft tijdelijk zijn functie neergelegd na de onthulling van een omstreden telefoongesprek. Foto Eralod Peres/ AP

De politieke crisis in Brazili is met het aantreden van een interim-regering nog niet afgelopen. Het nieuwe schandaal treft de minister van Planning, Romero Juca. Hij is tijdelijk teruggetreden, zo meldt persbureau Reuters, na een onthulling van de Braziliaanse krant _Folha de So Paulo_ over een zeer omstreden telefoongesprek.

In dit gesprek met Sergio Machado, een hoge ambtenaar van staatsoliebedrijf Petrobras, besprak Juca hoe het afzetten van president Rousseff ervoor zou zorgen dat het corruptieonderzoek naar hen zou stoppen. 

*Streep door rekening van interim-president Temer*

Dit telefoongesprek van 75 minuten zou in de loop van maart 2016 hebben plaatsgevonden, dat was enkele weken voor de senaat stemde voor de afzettingsprocedure tegen Rousseff. Volgens Juca en Machado, een voormalig senator en ex-president van oliebedrijf Transpetro, was de afzetting van de voormalig Braziliaanse president de enige manier om het onderzoek naar het corruptieschandaal rondom Petrobras te stoppen. 

Beide mannen zijn verdachten in dit grootschalige onderzoek, bekend onder de naam operatie Lava Jato (wasstraat). Juca zou voor een paar miljoen aan steekpenningen hebben aangenomen.

Het terugtreden van Juca is een flinke streep door de rekening van interim-president Michel Temer. De centrum-rechtse Temer wilde de ervaring van de voormalige senator Juca gebruiken voor belangrijke economische maatregelen en hervormingen in het land. De 75-jarige Temer is zelf ook omstreden, hij is ook verdachte binnen het corruptieschandaal en er loopt nog een aparte afzettingsprocedure tegen hem voor zijn rol als vicepresident naast Rousseff.


Interim-regering Brazilië onder vuur door nieuw lek - NRC

----------


## Revisor

*‘Brazili voert het meest asociale beleid ter wereld’* 

door Marjon van Royen 1 november 2017

_Rio de Janeiro_ – ‘De butler uit de horrorfilm’ heette Michel Temer (78) nog in mei vorig jaar. Toen plantte hij het mes in de rug van de gekozen president Dilma Rousseff van de linkse Arbeiderspartij. Met hulp van een corrupt parlement liet hij haar afzetten en werd zelf president. Inmiddels is Temer niet meer de butler maar de regisseur van de griezelfilm die zich in Brazili afspeelt. Nergens ter wereld is een leider zo impopulair als Temer in Brazili. Maar hij gedraagt zich als de zonnekoning. Beschuldigend wijst hij met zijn vinger naar de bevolking die de diepste economische crisis in tachtig jaar te verduren heeft: ‘Herauten van het catastrofisme’, buldert hij. ‘Vanaf mijn eerste dag als president straal ik efficintie en transparantie uit. Nog nooit is het geld van de belastingbetaler met zoveel respect behandeld.’

Nooit is er in Brazili crimineler omgegaan met belastinggeld dan nu. De kosten van salarissen voor politieke benoemingen rijzen de pan uit, terwijl Temer de sociale uitgaven tot 2036 met een grondwetswijziging heeft bevroren. ‘Desastreus en volstrekt onbetamelijk’, noemde de VN-rapporteur extreme armoede dit. ‘Het meest asociale beleid ter wereld.’

Temer kan alleen aan de macht blijven door corruptie. De meerderheid van de parlementarirs en ministers heeft aanklachten tegen zich lopen. Justitie beschuldigt Temer ervan de grote ‘chef’ van deze ‘criminele bende’ te zijn. Keer op keer wordt hij betrapt. Nu weer heeft het grootste Braziliaanse vleesbedrijf een bandopname van hem waarop hij vier miljoen euro aan steekpenningen eist in ruil voor een belastingtarief van 0,01 procent. Dan weer is er een bandje waarop te horen is hoe hij het onderzoek van justitie saboteert. Omdat hij als president ‘onschendbaar’ is, moet er toestemming van het parlement komen om hem te berechten, maar de dames en heren afgevaardigden zijn eveneens corrupt en ‘onschendbaar’. In de koehandel van de Braziliaanse politiek gaf Temer in augustus voor miljarden aan nutteloze bruggen, wegen en andere politieke hebbedingetjes aan de parlementarirs weg in ruil voor hun ‘nee’.

Afgelopen week, toen het parlement op een tweede serie aanklachten tegen Temer ‘nee’ moest zeggen, kwam de meest cynische scne uit de Temer-film. Om de tweehonderd stemmen van de lobby van grootgrondbezitters te winnen zette hij een streep door het verbod op slavenarbeid. Volgens de Internationale Arbeidsorganisatie ilowerken in Brazili nog meer dan tweehonderdduizend mensen als slaaf.


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/brazil...eid-ter-wereld

----------


## Revisor

*Bedrijven plunderen Amazonas met hulp Bolsonaro*



Door: globalinfo/APIB Gepubliceerd: 07 mei 2019 


*Internationale bedrijven, waaronder Nederlandse, profiteren aantoonbaar van de aanval van de regering Bolsonaro op inheemse gebieden in Brazili.*

(Door globalinfo.nl op basis van bericht en rapport APIB)

De organisatie van Inheemse bewoners APIB meldt dit op basis van een onderzoek dat Amazon Watch heeft laten doen naar Braziliaanse ondernemingen die momenteel actief zijn bij ontbossingen op inheems grondgebied in het Amazonas-gebied. Een uitgebreid verslag van dat onderzoek is (in het Engels, pdf) hier te vinden.

De ontbossing wordt mede mogelijk gemaakt door de activiteiten van de nieuwe regering van de extreemrechtse president Bolsonaro. Het beleid is erop gericht rechten van inheemse volkeren aan te tasten en economische activiteiten in hun gebieden te bevorderen.

Conclusie van het onderzoek (vertaling globalinfo.nl):

"Een nieuw rapport toont voor de eerste keer hoe de soja-, veehouderij- en houtbedrijven die verantwoordelijk zijn voor de vernietiging van het Braziliaanse Amazonegebied onder de nieuwe president van Brazili, openlijk onderhandelen met en financiering ontvangen van verschillende bedrijven in Europa en Noord-Amerika. Hoewel deze bedrijven gedocumenteerde links naar illegale ontbossing, corruptie, slavenarbeid en andere misdaden hebben, doen ze nog steeds zaken met bedrijven in landen/gebieden die de drie grootste handelspartners van Brazili zijn: China, de Europese Unie en de Verenigde Staten."

Onder de in het rapport genoemde bedrijven (die zijn doorgelicht door de Nederlandse onderzoeksgroep Profundo) bevinden zich drie grote Nederlandse banken (ING, ABN-AMRO en Rabo), pensioenfonds APG, houtbedrijven en importeurs van agrarische grondstoffen.

Een typisch voorbeeld van een Europees bedrijf is een Duits bedrijf in biologische grondstoffen voor supermarkten: Een bedrijf dat puree, smoothies en poeders levert aan de hoogwaardige biologische supermarkten in Duitsland, importeerde 9,1 ton aa-pulp van Argus Trade and Food Exports. De eigenaar, Arnaldo Andrade Betzel, is een partner van verschillende bedrijven in de staat Par en heeft al jarenlang activiteiten in de hout- en fruitpulpsector. Tussen 2017 en 2018 kreeg Betzel een boete van $ 570,00 voor illegale ontbossing in deelstaat Par.

Onder de in Nederland gevestigde genoemde bedrijven figureert Louis Dreyfus (wikipedia), een van de grootste handelaren van agrarische grondstoffen in de wereld. Oorspronkelijk Frans, maar - het zal ook eens niet zo zijn - met een hoofdkantoor in Rotterdam en daarboven weer de bekende belastingomzeilingsholding op de zuidas in Amsterdam

Verder duikt er in het onderzoek een aantal Nederlandse houthandelaren op; Hoogendoorn Hout, GWW Houtimport en Van den Berg Hardhout.

In het rapport wordt uit de doeken gedaan wat de relatie is tussen de toegenomen activiteiten in het Amazonasgebied, en het beleid van de regering. De opstellers van het rapport, en de inheemse organisaties erachter, eisen dat de de handel gestaakt wordt en vragen consumenten om dit aan de bedrijven duidelijk te maken.

Ondertussen zijn duizenden inheemse bewoners eind april in de hoofdstad Brasilia bijeengekomen om rechten voor inheemse volkeren en een einde aan de aanvallen op te eisen.



https://www.globalinfo.nl/Nieuws/bed...hulp-bolsonaro

----------


## Nederlandertje

Bolsonaro is niet goed voor Brazili, niet goed voor de VS en niet goed voor de rest van de wereld.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Bolsonaro is niet goed voor Brazili, niet goed voor de VS en niet goed voor de rest van de wereld.


Goed gezegd, Nederlandertje. Omdat je in Brazili woont heb je _inside information_ en ervaring, en dat maakt je voor mij wel iemand waar ik naar luister.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Goed gezegd, Nederlandertje. Omdat je in Brazili woont heb je _inside information_ en ervaring, en dat maakt je voor mij wel iemand waar ik naar luister.


Dank je wel.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Is de misdaad die totaal de spuigaten uitloopt, en waar fatsoenlijke presidenten niets of veel te weinig aan gedaan hebben, soms "goed" voor Brazili?
> 
> Bolsonaro is in een gapend gat gestapt wat fatsoenlijke presidenten gegraven hebben. Nu is Bolsonaro inderdaad een homofobe klootzak. Laten we niet vergeten waarom hij gekozen is. Dat hij aan de macht kon komen, is het resultaat van niet of ondermaats optreden door zijn voorgangers. De burgers zijn het gewoon zat. Dat Bolsonaro aan de macht kon komen is louter te danken aan het broddelwerk van fatsoenlijke presidenten die alleen maar wegkeken en niets of te weinig deden aan de misdaad. De favela's zijn no-go areas. Dagelijks schenden criminelen daar de mensenrechten van fatsoenlijke burgers terwijl de staat de andere kant op kijkt. Die mensen worden aan hun lot overgelaten. Een schande!
> Natuurlijk is Bolsonaro een homofoob stuk stront. Maar waar waren de fatsoenlijke presidenten toen slachtoffers hen om hulp vroegen?
> 
> Als "Z Pequeo" op tijd een nekschot had gekregen waren er niet zoveel doden gevallen.


Probleem is dat er veel politie agenten worden gechanteerd of omgekocht door drugsbendes.

----------


## IBKIS

Hij zal niet afrekenen met het schorum, daar hij zelf schorum is. Of bedoel je met schorum de homoseksuelen in Brazilie? Hij rekent nergens mee af. Hij zal opgeslokt en onderdeel worden van het corrupte systeem in Brazilie. Anders wordt hij afgeknald door een kansloze favela-jongetje van 14. 

Je hebt een te hoge pet op van deze demagoog. Over een paar jaar horen we niets van hem. 




> Traficantes mostram armas em favela do Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit krijg je als de staat de mensen in de steek laat. Gewoon niks doet en wegkijkt. Dan staat er vroeg of laat een gemene medogenloze despoot op die afrekent met het schorum.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Mmm. Laten we dus gewoon niets doen.

----------


## Selected

> Goed gezegd, Nederlandertje.


Zelfs mijn nichtje van 3 had dit kunnen verzinnen. 

Google weet je wel? :verveeld: 




> Omdat je in Brazili woont heb je _inside information_ en ervaring, en dat maakt je voor mij wel iemand waar ik naar luister.


Is het weer tijd voor je maandverband Olijfje?  :duizelig:  ( God is groter dan jouw mythische Boedha)

God wat kan jij toch een slechte verliezende provocatrice zijn. Je bent net zo erg als J-Z!!!


*Nederlandertje heeft nooit onomostotelijk bewezen dat ''het'' in Brazliie woont.*


waarom ondersteun jij een leugen waar jij geen bewijs voor hebt? Zelfs Nederlandertje is in die jaren dat hijn hier heeft gepri9kt nooit met bewijs gekomen.


Dus mijn 2 vragen aan jou Olive yao; Hoe weet jij dat Nederlandertje in Brazilie woont? Hebben wij iets gemist?

----------


## Selected

> Traficantes mostram armas em favela do Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit krijg je als de staat de mensen in de steek laat. Gewoon niks doet en wegkijkt. Dan staat er vroeg of laat een gemene medogenloze despoot op die afrekent met het schorum.


Dat zie je helemaal verkeerd.

De Spanjaarden,het Westen dus,hebben al het rijkdom weggeroofd uit dat gebied.

Maar daar horen we jouw eenzijdige Westerse-Kontje niet over. \



Ga eens terug naar school en verdiep je eens in de geschiedenis ipv hier losse scheten te laten!

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zelfs mijn nichtje van 3 had dit kunnen verzinnen. 
> 
> Google weet je wel?
> 
> 
> 
> Is het weer tijd voor je maandverband Olijfje?  ( God is groter dan jouw mythische Boedha)
> 
> God wat kan jij toch een slechte verliezende provocatrice zijn. Je bent net zo erg als J-Z!!!
> ...


Wat is jouw bewijs dat ik niet een deel van het jaar in Brazili woon???? Bewijs dat maar eerst.

----------


## Selected

> Wat is jouw bewijs dat ik niet een deel van het jaar in Brazili woon???? Bewijs dat maar eerst.


Lees eens wat er staat,Einstein!

Ik twijfelde aan jouw Brazilie-fantasie. *Vervolgens komen leden schrijven dat je fake-foto''s plaatst.
*
Zoals je kan lezen ben ik niet in de positie om iets te bewijzen. Ji stelde iets. Veel leden twijfelen daar terecht aan.

Jij kan niet met bewijzen komen dat je echt in Brazilie verblijft en/of hebt verbleven. 

Case closed toch?


En dan nog dit; JIj beweerde ook dat je een relatie had gehad met een hoofddoekdragende moslima en dat zij helaas bij een ongeluk is overleden.

JIj bent een zieke zolder-autist die in een zolderkamer in Amsterdam woont en aangehouden moet worden of in het andere geval gebanned moet worden voor je tegenstrijdige beweringen.

Ik heb meer bewijs gezien dat je niet in Brazilie woont dan dat jij bewijst hebt geplaats dat je wel de waarheid vertelt.



Jij hebt psychologische hulp nodig. Case closed!  :ego:

----------


## Selected

En dan beweer je ook nog eens *meerdere bedrijven te runnen*,niet n,maar meerdere. :haha: 

 :haha: ...Ik kan het niet beter verzinnen. Je hebt wel veel fantasie. 

Dat is onmogelijk met jouw lage en beperkte vermogen tot nadenken. 

Toen moest ik echt bijna kotsen en werd ik echt boos op jou. :kwaad: 

Denk jij dat wij gras eten?


Relatie met een moslima,verongelukt,overleden,eigen ondernemingen,,verblijvend in Brazilie.


Die andere leden kan je mss wel overtuigen van je Hollywood-verhaaltjes maar ik trap niet in jouw leugens die je jarenlang aan het verkondigen bent hier op Maroc.nl

Stop daar gewoon mee,liegenaar!!  :duim:

----------


## Selected

Neanderthalertje is Rambo 5...... :rambo:  :rambo:  :rambo: 

*_ relatie gehad met Moslima
* helaas is vriendin toevallig overleden bij een ongeluk
*runt meerdere bedrijven
_
Zie de rest van zijn topics. Wat een slechte en vooral domme leugenaar is hij.






*Beste Neanderthalertje,*

Als je liegt doe het dan goed. 

Maar op een forum waar je jaren reageert kan het een keer zijn dat je steken laat vallen en dat heb je in bijna iedere topic gedaan.

2 maanden terug had ik je al op je staartr getrapt toen je in eens om 5 uur om moest staan niet rekening houdend met het tijdsverschil tussen Brazilie en West-Europa.  :haha: 

Zonder het te beseffen ben je gewoon verworden tot een clown. Jij liegt namelijk heel veel.  :Smilie: 

Wil je aub stoppen met het fucken met onze intelligentie?



Dikke boks op je rechteroog,

Desiderium

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Lees eens wat er staat,Einstein!
> 
> Ik twijfelde aan jouw Brazilie-fantasie. *Vervolgens komen leden schrijven dat je fake-foto''s plaatst.
> *
> Zoals je kan lezen ben ik niet in de positie om iets te bewijzen. Ji stelde iets. Veel leden twijfelen daar terecht aan.
> 
> Jij kan niet met bewijzen komen dat je echt in Brazilie verblijft en/of hebt verbleven. 
> 
> Case closed toch?
> ...


Bewijs maar eerst dat ik niet gedeeltelijk in Brazili woon dan zal ik bewijzen dat ik in Brazili woon.

----------


## Selected

> Bewijs maar eerst dat ik niet gedeeltelijk in Brazili woon dan zal ik bewijzen dat ik in Brazili woon.


 :haha: 

Leugenaar.

Dus ik moet bewijzen dat je niet in Brazilie woont?

Dat doe ik al regelmatig. 2 maanden geleden bijvoorbeeld heb ik je betrapt op een fout in je ''wintertijd''.

Je schreef om 01.00uur dat he je moest slapen omdat je vroeg op moest om te werken.

Ik antwoorde met kan niet,in Brazilie is het dan pas 05.00 uur in de ochtend. Toen kwam je met een smoes dat ej inees in Nederland was en dat je broodjes ging maken voor je personeel...bla bla bla die bla bla,bla. :slaap: 

Net zoals jouw Islamitische vriendin door een ongeluk is overleden. Maar heel toevallig heb je weinig respect voor de islam getuige je ava en houding op dit forum.

Jij zit alleen maar te liegen hier!!!! Al jaren lang en ik ga dat bewijzen,een deel is al bewezen.  :lekpuh: 


hey Neanderthalerthje,


Morgen ga ik weer verder in op je leugens. Ik heb visite.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Leugenaar.
> 
> Dus ik moet bewijzen dat je niet in Brazilie woont?
> 
> Dat doe ik al regelmatig. 2 maanden geleden bijvoorbeeld heb ik je betrapt op een fout in je ''wintertijd''.
> 
> Je schreef om 01.00uur dat he je moest slapen omdat je vroeg op moest om te werken.
> 
> Ik antwoorde met kan niet,in Brazilie is het dan pas 05.00 uur in de ochtend. Toen kwam je met een smoes dat ej inees in Nederland was en dat je broodjes ging maken voor je personeel...bla bla bla die bla bla,bla.
> ...


Over dat met de wintertijd had ik je al uitgelegd dat als je een aantal topics er voor leest dat ik daar al zeg dat ik het koud had omdat ik weer in Nederland was Dombo. Maarja als jij niet de moeite neemt om verder te kijken dan je neus lang isdan kom je ook niet verder in het leven. Maar als jij nou voor half juni bewijst dat ik niet gedeeltelijk in Brazili woon dan zal ik daarna bewijzen dat ik dat wel doe. Half julie vlieg ik namelijk weer terug. Ja eerst nog 1 of 2 wedstrijden van de oranje dames kijken in Frankrijk op het wk.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Over dat met de wintertijd had ik je al uitgelegd dat als je een aantal topics er voor leest dat ik daar al zeg dat ik het koud had omdat ik weer in Nederland was Dombo. Maarja als jij niet de moeite neemt om verder te kijken dan je neus lang isdan kom je ook niet verder in het leven. Maar als jij nou voor half juni bewijst dat ik niet gedeeltelijk in Brazili woon dan zal ik daarna bewijzen dat ik dat wel doe. Half julie vlieg ik namelijk weer terug. Ja eerst nog 1 of 2 wedstrijden van de oranje dames kijken in Frankrijk op het wk.


Laat gaan joh. Je kunt hem wel tienduizend maal proberen te overtuigen met allerlei argumenten dat je in Brazili woont. Zonde van je tijd en energie. Hij zit jou gewoon te stoken, terwijl hij je toch wel gelooft. Dat merk ik tussen de regels door. Ten diepste is hij jaloers en kan het niet uitstaan dat jij zo gelukkig bent daar. Als hij met die kleine pesterijtjes gelukkig is, lach jij daarom wanneer je heerlijk in Rio vertoeft! Lekker door het regenwoud van Barra de Tijuca wandelend maakt het geen moer uit wie dat in twijfel trekt. Puur afgunst. Het verschil tussen de Utrechtse Adelaarstraat of de Copacabana...

----------


## Selected

> Over dat met de wintertijd had ik je al uitgelegd dat als je een aantal topics er voor leest dat ik daar al zeg dat ik het koud had omdat ik weer in Nederland was Dombo. Maarja als jij niet de moeite neemt om verder te kijken dan je neus lang isdan kom je ook niet verder in het leven. Maar als jij nou voor half juni bewijst dat ik niet gedeeltelijk in Brazili woon dan zal ik daarna bewijzen dat ik dat wel doe. Half julie vlieg ik namelijk weer terug. Ja eerst nog 1 of 2 wedstrijden van de oranje dames kijken in Frankrijk op het wk.


Nee. Je schreef dat je vroeg op moest om te werken. Vervolgens kwam he met snoesjes als verkiezingen en broodjes smeren voor personeel die he niet hebt.

Je gaat dus op vakantie naar Brazili? Dat is heel wat anders dan verblijven in Brazilie

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Nee. Je schreef dat je vroeg op moest om te werken. Vervolgens kwam he met snoesjes als verkiezingen en broodjes smeren voor personeel die he niet hebt.
> 
> Je gaat dus op vakantie naar Brazili? Dat is heel wat anders dan verblijven in Brazilie


Nee woon 6 maanden per jaar in Nederland en 6 maanden per jaar in Brazili. Ik heb een verblijfsvergunning voor Brazili. Om bepaalde dingen in Nederland te kunnen behouden moet je zoveel tijd per jaar in Nederland zijn.

----------


## Selected

> Nee woon 6 maanden per jaar in Nederland en 6 maanden per jaar in Brazili. Ik heb een verblijfsvergunning voor Brazili. Om bepaalde dingen in Nederland te kunnen behouden moet je zoveel tijd per jaar in Nederland zijn.


Daar gaat het mij niet om. Ik let op details. 

Ik was je aan het klemlullen in de zoveelste topic (ik ga zoeken welke  :hihi: ) en toen schreef je ineens dat je moest slapen omdat je vroeg op moest staan. 

3 dagen daarvoor verbleef je,gezien je reactie daarvoor,in Brazilie. En ineens was je in Nederland omdat ik jouw leugens doorhad. 

*Toen moest je ''ineens'' opstaan om te stemmen en broodjes smeren voor jouw personeel.
*  :haha: 

Jij komt alleen maar met leugens aanzetten die moeilijk te weerleggen zijn ( relatie met moslima die toevallig ala Hollywood-film bij aan ongeluk om het leven is gekomen) en ik heb dat met geduld gedaan. 

*Stop gewoon met liegen want iemand met jouw IQ kan onmogelijk verschillende bedrijven runnen!!!*

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

@Roberic, jij bent echt niet goed dat je hier je ID plaats. Gaat niemand ene moer aan.

----------


## Selected

> @Roberic, jij bent echt niet goed dat je hier je ID plaats. Gaat niemand ene moer aan.


ID is gekopieerd van een Nederlandse ID-bewijs middels knip-en plakwerk.  :nerd: 

Ik kan straks ook een afbeelding plaatsen die ik met knip-en plakwerk kan veranderen in een ID van U.S.A.  :student: 


Neanderthalertje liegt veel,Rob Gosseling is een hypocriet en jij en Ibkis moeten net als ik Psychologiosche hulp zoeken.

Alleen ben ik zo sterk en verstandig geweest om dat wel te doen en ik heb over jou verteld en mijn ex-psycholoog vertelde mij dat jouw actie om met 8 nick tegelijk te prikken werd getriggerd door eenzaamheid,verlatinngsangst en gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen.

 :ego:

----------


## Ibrah1234

> @Roberic, jij bent echt niet goed dat je hier je ID plaats. Gaat niemand ene moer aan.


Dat is inderdaad niet slim. Deze hele website ligt al onder een vergrootglas. Ik zie dat hij het inmiddels heeft weggehaald.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dat is inderdaad niet slim. Deze hele website ligt al onder een vergrootglas. Ik zie dat hij het inmiddels heeft weggehaald.


Ach mijn naam is hier bekend. Online kun je van alle chilenen het persoonlijk nummer opzoeken, dus ook die van mij. Je kunt allerlei gegevens downloaden via registro civil. Ik kan van iedere chileen nagaan of die getrouwd is, wat zijn burgerservice nummer is, of iemand kinderen heeft etc.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Ach mijn naam is hier bekend. Online kun je van alle chilenen het persoonlijk nummer opzoeken, dus ook die van mij. Je kunt allerlei gegevens downloaden via registro civil. Ik kan van iedere chileen nagaan of die getrouwd is, wat zijn burgerservice nummer is, of iemand kinderen heeft etc.


Ok, maar wil je iemand opzoeken dan moet je tenminste over enkele juiste persoonsgegevens beschikken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ok, maar wil je iemand opzoeken dan moet je tenminste over enkele juiste persoonsgegevens beschikken.


Online kun je van iedereen van wie je naam kent zijn burgerservice nummer opzoeken. Je kunt van iedereen zijn geboortedatum, burgelijke staat, eventueel kinderen, de naam van die kinderen vinden. Van auto's kun je op kenteken zoeken of er boetes openstaan etc.

----------


## Revisor

> Nee woon 6 maanden per jaar in Nederland en 6 maanden per jaar in Brazili. Ik heb een verblijfsvergunning voor Brazili. Om bepaalde dingen in Nederland te kunnen behouden moet je zoveel tijd per jaar in Nederland zijn.


Wat voor dingen wil je behouden en moet je zoveel tijd per jaar in Nederland verblijven? En hoelang moet je daarvoor in Nederland per jaar verblijven?

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Wat voor dingen wil je behouden en moet je zoveel tijd per jaar in Nederland verblijven? En hoelang moet je daarvoor in Nederland per jaar verblijven?


Minimaal 4 maanden per jaar.

----------


## Revisor

> Minimaal 4 maanden per jaar.


Die minimaal 4 maanden, waarvoor geldt dat?

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Die minimaal 4 maanden, waarvoor geldt dat?


Om je woonadres te behouden.

----------


## Revisor

> Om je woonadres te behouden.


Als je een verblijfsvergunning hebt van een land dan moet je daar in het GBA ingeschreven staan. Naar mijn weten mag je maar in 1 land ingeschreven staan.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Als je een verblijfsvergunning hebt van een land dan moet je daar in het GBA ingeschreven staan. Naar mijn weten mag je maar in 1 land ingeschreven staan.


Je kunt rustig een half jaar in het buitenland vertoeven hoor, verlenging van een visum, tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning. Zo vaak dat mensen naar Azi vertrekken, backpacken, of blijven hangen in Thailand. Zou raar zijn, als dat niet kon.

----------


## Revisor

> Je kunt rustig een half jaar in het buitenland vertoeven hoor, verlenging van een visum, tijdelijke verblijfsvergunning. Zo vaak dat mensen naar Azi vertrekken, backpacken, of blijven hangen in Thailand. Zou raar zijn, als dat niet kon.


Dat is aan regels gebonden:

https://www.overwinteren.com/Infopag.../Nlregels.html



Anyhow als hij een verblijfsvergunning heeft van Brazilie moet hij in Brazilie ingeschreven staan en mag hij niet in Nederland ingeschreven staan.

----------


## Ibrah1234

Je kunt fiscaal domicilie kiezen in Monaco zoals Boris Becker in het verleden heeft gedaan. Op een gegeven moment kwam de Duitse fiscus erachter dat hij minder dan 6 maanden per jaar in Monaco vertoefde en toen kwam de Duitse blauwe enveloppen brigade achter hem aan.

Hetgeen Nederlandertje stelt inzake die 6 maanden klopt.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Dat is aan regels gebonden:
> 
> https://www.overwinteren.com/Infopag.../Nlregels.html
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow als hij een verblijfsvergunning heeft van Brazilie moet hij in Brazilie ingeschreven staan en mag hij niet in Nederland ingeschreven staan.


Jij komt met regels aan van Nederland. Precies wat ik zeg, je moet minimaal 4 maanden hier verblijven. Dat zegt verder niets over de regels in Brazili en/of over de praktijk daarvan. Misschien is het opgeven van een adres daar wel voldoende voor een verblijfsvergunning en houdt dat niet automatisch in dat hij officieel ingeschreven staat aldaar, noch betekent dat, dat er enige uitwisseling plaats vindt tussen de ambtenaar in Brazili en Jannie van de burgerlijke stand in Amsterdam. Je reist zelf ook constant heen en weer. Jij schrijft je toch ook niet in en uit?

----------


## Revisor

Het is internationaal geregeld dat je maar in 1 land ingeschreven mag staan. Als hij in Nederland ingeschreven staat heeft hij geen recht op een verblijfsvergunning in Brazilie.

Voorts zegt hij dat hij een half jaar in NL zit en een half jaar in Brazilie. Als hij dus in Nederland ingeschreven wil staan moet hij hier dus 8 maanden verblijven. Blijft hij minder, dan heeft hij geen recht om hier ingeschreven te staan. Tenzij hij zich bij de gemeente meldt dat hij langer dan 2/3 van het jaar buiten Nederland verblijft. Ik betwijfel of hij dat meldt.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Wat voor dingen wil je behouden en moet je zoveel tijd per jaar in Nederland verblijven? En hoelang moet je daarvoor in Nederland per jaar verblijven?


Ja dat was ook mijn vraag. En waarom niet een paar foto's? Is toch niet zo moeilijk?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Anyhow als hij een verblijfsvergunning heeft van Brazilie moet hij in Brazilie ingeschreven staan en mag hij niet in Nederland ingeschreven staan.


Klopt!

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Het is internationaal geregeld dat je maar in 1 land ingeschreven mag staan. Als hij in Nederland ingeschreven staat heeft hij geen recht op een verblijfsvergunning in Brazilie.


De realiteit is weerbarstiger en wat doet het er toe of hij wel een verblijfsvergunning heeft of een verlengd visum. In het laatste geval gaan ze hem echt niet uitschrijven uit NL. Waarom zou jij vrij heen en weer kunnen reizen en NLtje niet?




> Voorts zegt hij dat hij een half jaar in NL zit en een half jaar in Brazilie. Als hij dus in Nederland ingeschreven wil staan moet hij hier dus 8 maanden verblijven. Blijft hij minder, dan heeft hij geen recht om hier ingeschreven te staan. Tenzij hij zich bij de gemeente meldt dat hij langer dan 2/3 van het jaar buiten Nederland verblijft. Ik betwijfel of hij dat meldt.


Waar haal jij die 8 maanden in NL vandaan? 

_De ingezetene die naar redelijke verwachting gedurende een jaar ten minste twee derde van de tijd buiten Nederland zal verblijven, doet bij het college van burgemeester en wethouders van de bijhoudingsgemeente voor zijn vertrek uit Nederland schriftelijk aangifte van vertrek. De aangiftetermijn vangt aan op de vijfde dag voor de dag van vertrek._

Ik lees 4 maanden.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Klopt!


Zou wel pleiten toch voor NLtje , beetje burgerlijke ongehoorzaamheid. Hij is altijd zoooooo braaf tegen ons.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Waarom zou je zoiets verzinnen? Ik geloof hem wel. Maar misschien heeft hij alleen een toeristen visum. Dat is 90 dagen geldig, maar je kunt dat eenmaal verlengen.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Waarom zou je zoiets verzinnen? Ik geloof hem wel. Maar misschien heeft hij alleen een toeristen visum. Dat is 90 dagen geldig, maar je kunt dat eenmaal verlengen.


Ik laat het in het midden, het boeit me ook niet, ik denk alleen dat deze 'casus' mogelijk is: 

-Voor 2014 werd er mogelijk minder opgelet

-Bij een tijdelijk verblijfsvergunning wordt een verblijfsadres gevraagd, het is niet gezegd dat je dan gelijk ingeschreven bent in een ander land, zoals dat hier het geval is

-Het is mij niet duidelijk of Brazili gegevens uitwisselt

-'Belastingvluchtelingen' (zie voorbeeld Ibrah) en mensen die lang in het buitenland verblijven maar wel gebruik maken van voorzieningen (toeslagen, uitkering, kinderbijslag), of hun sociale woning leeg laten/onder verhuren vallen onder de radar, mensen die self supporting zijn niet, niemand boeit dat.

Kortom, het is goed mogelijk dat iemand (of het nu NLtje is of niet) een half jaar in Brazili en een half jaar in NL woont. Ik ken genoeg mensen die jarenlang heen en weer reizen, maar eerlijkheidshalve ken ik de situatie in Brazili niet.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik laat het in het midden, het boeit me ook niet, ik denk alleen dat deze 'casus' mogelijk is: 
> 
> -Voor 2014 werd er mogelijk minder opgelet
> 
> -Bij een tijdelijk verblijfsvergunning wordt een verblijfsadres gevraagd, het is niet gezegd dat je dan gelijk ingeschreven bent in een ander land, zoals dat hier het geval is
> 
> -Het is mij niet duidelijk of Brazili gegevens uitwisselt
> 
> -'Belastingvluchtelingen' (zie voorbeeld Ibrah) en mensen die lang in het buitenland verblijven maar wel gebruik maken van voorzieningen (toeslagen, uitkering, kinderbijslag), of hun sociale woning leeg laten/onder verhuren vallen onder de radar, mensen die self supporting zijn niet, niemand boeit dat.
> ...


 Saartje ik vind het netals jij helemaal niet boeiend. Verder geloof ik wel dat hij in Brazilie woont. Het is alleen heel vervelend dat er hier telkens n persoon is die op een heel indringende en vervelende manier loopt te zeiken dat Nederlandertje liegt. En Nederlandertje gaat daar nog telkens op in ook. Kan hij beter niet doen, want die kleuter is helemaal niet relevant. Het maakt bovendien ook helemaal niet uit wat Nederlandertje voor antwoord geeft, onze huiskleuter blijft maar doorzieken, alsof hij een heel belangrijk probleem heeft aangekaart waarvan hij de waarheid zou kennen. Dus mijn voorstel aan hem was om dan maar een paar foto's te plaatsen om van het puberale en uitermate irritante gezeik af te zijn. Je kunt ook een klein stukje van de ID kaart laten zien, zonder veel gegevens zichtbaar te hoeven maken. Want als N. een eigen foto van een strand in Rio zou laten zien zegt kleuter doodleuk dat hij die gewoon van internet heeft. Dan kan zo nog heel lang doorgaan...

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zou wel pleiten toch voor NLtje , beetje burgerlijke ongehoorzaamheid. Hij is altijd zoooooo braaf tegen ons.


Officieel hoef je je pas uit te strijven als je 8 maanden of langer weg bent uit Nederland. Dan ben ik dus nooit dus geldt die regel niet. Daarnaast ben ik nog steeds werkzaam in Nederland via mijn eigen bedrijf. Dit geeft alleen extra werk aangezien ik hier in Nederland moet aantonen dat ik belasting betaal over het "loon" in Brazili en dat ik geen geld vanuit Brazili mee neem naar Nederland omdat ik dan vermogensbelasting zou moeten betalen. Brazili vraagt geen bewijs van uitschrijving uit de gemeente in Nederland. Die vinden alles best.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Officieel hoef je je pas uit te strijven als je 8 maanden of langer weg bent uit Nederland. Dan ben ik dus nooit dus geldt die regel niet. Daarnaast ben ik nog steeds werkzaam in Nederland via mijn eigen bedrijf. Dit geeft alleen extra werk aangezien ik hier in Nederland moet aantonen dat ik belasting betaal over het "loon" in Brazili en dat ik geen geld vanuit Brazili mee neem naar Nederland omdat ik dan vermogensbelasting zou moeten betalen. Brazili vraagt geen bewijs van uitschrijving uit de gemeente in Nederland. Die vinden alles best.


Helder.

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> Brazili vraagt geen bewijs van uitschrijving uit de gemeente in Nederland. Die vinden alles best.


Precies, dat dacht ik al. Tnx.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ik ben een persoon die let op details.
> 
> Onderstaande zin is niet van jou afkomstig. Jij hebt nooit zo een perfecte zin in elkaar geflanst.
> 
> 
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat je hulp aan het zoeken bent om je leugens te c amouflereren. Jij,hebt een beperkte woordenschat en beheerst de Nederlandse taal zeer slecht dus hoe kan je dan ineens een zin met 5 kommas foutloos spellen? !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> En dan ook nog eens op de hoogte zijn van de wetten van bepaalde landen.
> 
> ...


Welke zin met 5 komma's?

----------


## HaasHaas

> Wat bedoel je met ''onze''?
> 
> *Sinds wanneer horen jij,J-Z en Hollanders bij Maroc.nl?*
> 
> 
> Niemand mag jou hier behalve jouw landgenootjes. Wie bedoel je met *''onze''?*


inderdaad. "onze"  :haha:  de autochtoontjes vormen een coup. zelfs de gore nazi eric de blois moeten ze wel omarmen. typerend de ware aard. zo gaat dat op dit moment ook in holland aan toe, we halen onze nazi's erbij.

----------


## Volkert-x

> inderdaad. "onze"  de autochtoontjes vormen een coup. zelfs de gore nazi eric de blois moeten ze wel omarmen. typerend de ware aard. zo gaat dat op dit moment ook in holland aan toe, we halen onze nazi's erbij.


Is toch raar broeder? J-Z lokt Super-drek ,Rob Gosseling is een racist,Nederlandertje die verkeerd is geinformeerd en in de veronderstelling verkeerd dat Badr voor een gevecht met Rico angstig is. 


''Onze'' huiskleuter. Sinds wanneer hoort Rob Gosseling bij ''ons''?

----------


## Volkert-x

Nog steeds geen bewijs gezien dat Neanderthalertje echt in Brazili verblijft.

Ik lees alleen zinnen in gebrekkig Nederlands van Neanderthalertje.

----------


## Volkert-x

Neanderthalertje kan niet eens Brazili fatsoenlijk spellen laat staan wonen in dat land. 

Let maar eens goed op die kromme zinnen van Neanderthalertje.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Nog steeds geen bewijs gezien dat Neanderthalertje echt in Brazili verblijft.
> 
> Ik lees alleen zinnen in gebrekkig Nederlands van Neanderthalertje.


Ik zit nu in Dsseldorf, volgend weekend in Le Havre. En halverwege juni of eind juni weer richting Brazili. Hoe wil je dat ik het bewijs dan?

----------


## Volkert-x

> Ik zit nu in Dsseldorf, volgend weekend in Le Havre. En halverwege juni of eind juni weer richting Brazili. Hoe wil je dat ik het bewijs dan?


Niemand gelooft jou meer illegaaltje. 

Je kan niet eens 1 zin het ABN schrijven laat staan in Europa reizen.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Ik zit nu in Dsseldorf, volgend weekend in Le Havre. En halverwege juni of eind juni weer richting Brazili. Hoe wil je dat ik het bewijs dan?


Ik ga zeer zeker nog eens naar de Amazone. Als ik mijn ogen dicht doe dan ruik ik nog het tropisch regenwoud na een tropische bui.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik ga zeer zeker nog eens naar de Amazone. Als ik mijn ogen dicht doe dan ruik ik nog het tropisch regenwoud na een tropische bui.


Ja prachtig!

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ik ga zeer zeker nog eens naar de Amazone. Als ik mijn ogen dicht doe dan ruik ik nog het tropisch regenwoud na een tropische bui.


Is inderdaad prachtig maar in Rio heb je ook een regenwoud en dat is ook heerlijk hoor. Midden in een superdrukke stad een oase van rust hebben.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Niemand gelooft jou meer illegaaltje. 
> 
> Je kan niet eens 1 zin het ABN schrijven laat staan in Europa reizen.


Niemand hoeft mij ook te geloven. Zolang ik maar weet dat ik de waarheid vertel. Dat is voor mij het belangrijkste. Wat een ieder ander vind is voor mij niet belangrijk.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Is inderdaad prachtig maar in Rio heb je ook een regenwoud en dat is ook heerlijk hoor. Midden in een superdrukke stad een oase van rust hebben.


In Paramaribo heb je ook een palmentuin alleen moet je daar na zonsondergang niet meer zijn. Mijn indruk was trouwens overdag ook niet. Zag veel mafkezen met kapmessen rondlopen. Houwers noemen ze het daar. Veel junkies.

Paar van die mafkezen vroegen nog of ik met mijn tong kon 'rollen' als Nederlander.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> In Paramaribo heb je ook een palmentuin alleen moet je daar na zonsondergang niet meer zijn. Mijn indruk was trouwens overdag ook niet. Zag veel mafkezen met kapmessen rondlopen. Houwers noemen ze het daar. Veel junkies.
> 
> Paar van die mafkezen vroegen nog of ik met mijn tong kon 'rollen' als Nederlander.


Moet eerlijk zeggen dat het in Rio ook steeds gevaarlijk wordt. Zal ook niet snel meer in het regenwoud in Rio gaan lopen. Al meerdere mensen beroofd en neergestoken.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Moet eerlijk zeggen dat het in Rio ook steeds gevaarlijk wordt. Zal ook niet snel meer in het regenwoud in Rio gaan lopen. Al meerdere mensen beroofd en neergestoken.


In Marokko heb je dat niet. Zelfs de bedelaars zijn vriendelijk en onveilig heb ik me geen moment gevoeld. Alleen die kut kinderen met hun geroep om stilo's. Geef je het niet dan bekogelen ze je met stenen.

Kinderen in Marokko, vergeef me dat ik het zeg, zijn een ware plaag  :slik!:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Moet eerlijk zeggen dat het in Rio ook steeds gevaarlijk wordt. Zal ook niet snel meer in het regenwoud in Rio gaan lopen. Al meerdere mensen beroofd en neergestoken.


Zo zo. Wat moet er gebeuren om de - volgens jou - toenemende misdaad effectief te bestrijden? Wat deden vorige regeringen zoal fout dat de misdaad almaar bleef en blijft stijgen? Wat is er fout aan de plannen of aanpak van de huidige regering?

----------


## Ibrah1234

> Zo zo. Wat moet er gebeuren om de - volgens jou - toenemende misdaad effectief te bestrijden? Wat deden vorige regeringen zoal fout dat de misdaad almaar bleef en blijft stijgen? Wat is er fout aan de plannen of aanpak van de huidige regering?


Mentaliteitskwestie alsmede waarden en normen. De Fransen zijn ook struikrovers. Ga met je camper op een aire bij een tankstation dichtbij Marseille staan en die wijnslurpende struikrovers roven je helemaal kaal.

----------


## Ibrah1234

Frankrijk is een mooi land. Het enige nadeel aan Frankrijk is dat er zo verrekte veel Fransen wonen.

----------


## Volkert-x

> Ik ga zeer zeker nog eens naar de Amazone. Als ik mijn ogen dicht doe dan ruik ik nog het tropisch regenwoud na een tropische bui.


Waarom schrijf je dit?

Besef je wel dat niemand jouw bagger leest laat staan jouw hobbys voor kennisgeving aanneemt?

----------


## Volkert-x

Hahahahaha. Kijk deze rechtse ratten eens aandacht zoeken bij elkaar.

Hahajaha

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Frankrijk is een mooi land. Het enige nadeel aan Frankrijk is dat er zo verrekte veel Fransen wonen.


En dat ze zo chauvinistisch zijn. Maar zeker een prachtig land, zowel qua natuur als cultuur. Veel mooie middeleeuwse plaatsen, kastelen, bergen, grotten, etc.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zo zo. Wat moet er gebeuren om de - volgens jou - toenemende misdaad effectief te bestrijden? Wat deden vorige regeringen zoal fout dat de misdaad almaar bleef en blijft stijgen? Wat is er fout aan de plannen of aanpak van de huidige regering?


Belangrijkste is de drugskartels weg te krijgen maar dat is al bijna onmogelijk. Wat er in het verleden fout ging was vooral corruptie. Drugskartels die politici omkochten en soms ook chanteerde. Ander groot probleem is de economie. En probleem is dat er veel te veel mensen wonen. Problemen van huidige regering is dat ze weer een militair bewind in willen voeren. De BOPE mag praktisch alles doen wat ze willen. Laatst zijn nog tussen de 10 en 20 jongeren van 15 tot 22 jaar gemarteld, bewerkt met messen en daarna met veel kogels doorzeefd.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> En dat ze zo chauvinistisch zijn. Maar zeker een prachtig land, zowel qua natuur als cultuur. Veel mooie middeleeuwse plaatsen, kastelen, bergen, grotten, etc.


Maar wat een sjagerijnen die Fransen. Als ik bij een page moest afrekenen, er kon nog geen glimlach af. Mijn welgemeende begroeting werd vrijwel altijd minzaam in ontvangst genomen. Het kwam me voor dat ik het verkeerde kleurtje had bij die gasten. 

Het was altijd een verademing de Spaanse grens te passeren mijnheer.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Belangrijkste is de drugskartels weg te krijgen maar dat is al bijna onmogelijk. Wat er in het verleden fout ging was vooral corruptie. Drugskartels die politici omkochten en soms ook chanteerde. Ander groot probleem is de economie. En probleem is dat er veel te veel mensen wonen. Problemen van huidige regering is dat ze weer een militair bewind in willen voeren. De BOPE mag praktisch alles doen wat ze willen. Laatst zijn nog tussen de 10 en 20 jongeren van 15 tot 22 jaar gemarteld, bewerkt met messen en daarna met veel kogels doorzeefd.


Zou het legaliseren van softdrugs wat zijn zoals in Uruguay? Ik begrijp de reactie van de regering wel. Immers wat kun je anders doen dan geweldadig optreden tegen misdadigers die een schrikbewind vormen in woonwijken?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zou het legaliseren van softdrugs wat zijn zoals in Uruguay? Ik begrijp de reactie van de regering wel. Immers wat kun je anders doen dan geweldadig optreden tegen misdadigers die een schrikbewind vormen in woonwijken?


In Brazili gaat het meer om harddrugs. BOPE gaat echt veel te ver. Laat een jongen thuis neergeschoten en tegen zijn moeder gezegd als ze het naar buiten zou brengen dan zouden ze terug komen voor haar en haar 3 andere kinderen. Een huis wat in 1 week 15 keer is binnengevallen terwijl er een moeder alleen woont met 3 kleine kinderen. Regering zou ten eerste moeten beginnen met goed onderwijs voor iedereen. Op dit moment is publiek onderwijs ver beneden peil.wil je dat je kinderen goed onderwijs krijgen dan moet je naar prive onderwijs en dan betaal je minimaal 1000 euro per maand per kind

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> In Brazili gaat het meer om harddrugs. BOPE gaat echt veel te ver. Laat een jongen thuis neergeschoten en tegen zijn moeder gezegd als ze het naar buiten zou brengen dan zouden ze terug komen voor haar en haar 3 andere kinderen. Een huis wat in 1 week 15 keer is binnengevallen terwijl er een moeder alleen woont met 3 kleine kinderen. Regering zou ten eerste moeten beginnen met goed onderwijs voor iedereen. Op dit moment is publiek onderwijs ver beneden peil.wil je dat je kinderen goed onderwijs krijgen dan moet je naar prive onderwijs en dan betaal je minimaal 1000 euro per maand per kind


Waarom zou je naar school willen als je met dealen zo lekker en makkelijk kunt verdienen? Die criminelen laten zich niet verleiden voor studie. Natuurlijk moet er goed onderwijs zijn of komen. Ik zie dat niet direct als oplossing tegen de misdaad.

----------


## Ibrah1234

Toch doet Brazili met een meer gemleerde samenstelling van de bevolking het beter dan een land als Argentini. Brasil maakt immers deel uit van de BRIC landen. Het gaat in Argentini al meer dan 50 jaar niet anders dan dat een linkse regering het land de afgrond in lazert een een neo-liberale regering het land er weer bovenop helpt.

Dat hele scenario zien we in constante herhaling.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> En dat ze zo chauvinistisch zijn. Maar zeker een prachtig land, zowel qua natuur als cultuur. Veel mooie middeleeuwse plaatsen, kastelen, bergen, grotten, etc.


Frankrijk heb ik altijd gezien als een land waar je nu eenmaal doorheen moet rijden richting het zuiden. Dus het liefst met zo weinig mogelijk tussenstops om zo snel mogelijk de grens met Spanje te bereiken. 

Bij mijn weten is deze mening, met uitzondering van de oudere garde, breed gedeeld. 

Ik ben zo wit als wat maar volgens mij hebben die Fransen een hekel aan alles wat geen Frans spreekt en niet haar origine vindt in dat schijtland.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Toch doet Brazili met een meer gemleerde samenstelling van de bevolking het beter dan een land als Argentini. Brasil maakt immers deel uit van de BRIC landen. Het gaat in Argentini al meer dan 50 jaar niet anders dan dat een linkse regering het land de afgrond in lazert een een neo-liberale regering het land er weer bovenop helpt.
> 
> Dat hele scenario zien we in constante herhaling.


De regering van Dilma heeft de overheidsfinancin beter voor gespiege l d dan het in werkelijkheid was.

----------


## Volkert-x

> De regering van Dilma heeft de overheidsfinancin beter voor gespiege l d dan het in werkelijkheid was.


Bron???!? 

Hoe bedoel je? 

Wat is precies het verschil? 

Kan je de begroting plaatsen en daarbij ook middels bronnen aangeven wat de regering Dilma precies verkeerd heeft gedaan?

----------


## Volkert-x

Krijg ik nog antwoord Minister Neanderthaler van Leugenachtige Zaken?

----------


## Revisor

*Braziliaanse anticorruptieheld Moro zou zelf ook spelletjes hebben gespeeld*

*De Braziliaanse minister van justitie en oud-rechter Sergio Moro is in opspraak geraakt door chatberichten waaruit blijkt dat hij en de aanklagers in de corruptiezaak tegen de linkse oud-president Lula onder een hoedje speelden.*

Marjolein van de Water11 juni 2019, 21:50


Demonstratie tegen corruptie in de Braziliaanse hoofdstad Brasilia. Wij zijn Sergio Moro, staat er op het bord dat de betoger in het midden omhoog houdt. Beeld Reuters

Tot zondag was Sergio Moro een van de meest geliefde personen van Brazili. Als rechter groeide hij uit tot volksheld omdat hij de corrupte en voorheen onaantastbare elite achter de tralies kreeg. Begin dit jaar werd Moro minister van Justitie en president Jair Bolsonaro stelde hem een baan in het vooruitzicht bij het hooggerechtshof. Het leven lachte Moro toe, totdat zijn chatgesprekken op straat kwamen te liggen.

Daaruit blijkt dat hij als rechter wel heel warme banden onderhield met de aanklagers van Operatie Wasstraat, de grootste corruptiezaak die ooit aan het licht kwam in Brazili. De chatberichten wekken bovendien de indruk dat justitie heeft willen voorkomen dat Arbeiderspartij PT de verkiezingen van 2018 zou winnen. De reputatie van Moro als onafhankelijke corruptiebestrijder is als een kaartenhuis ingestort.

De zaak is zondagavond aan het licht gebracht door The Intercept, een website van de Britse journalist Glenn Greenwald. Volgens Greenwald heeft een hacker ingebroken in de telefoons van aanklagers, chatberichten en andere gevoelige informatie gestolen, en deze anoniem aan The Intercept doorgespeeld. Greenwald heeft vanwege het publiek belang besloten een deel van de inhoud openbaar te maken, en aangekondigd dat er meer publicaties aankomen.

Operatie Wasstraat is een corruptieschandaal waarbij politici van vrijwel alle gevestigde partijen zijn betrokken. Met valse aanbestedingen, opgeblazen contracten en andere frauduleuze praktijken, vulden ze jarenlang hun eigen zakken en die van hun partijkassen. Moro was van 2014 tot en met 2018 rechter in de zaak, en veroordeelde hooggeplaatste betrokkenen tot lange gevangenisstraffen.

*Spil in het corrupte web*

Volgens de aanklagers vormde de linkse oud-president Lula da Silva (2003-2011) de spil in het corrupte web. Mede door die aantijgingen gingen in het hele land woedende burgers de straat op om het aftreden te eisen van Lulas partijgenoot en opvolger Dilma Rousseff. In 2016 werd Rousseff door het Congres afgezet in een omstreden impeachmentprocedure. Een jaar later werd Lula door Moro tot bijna tien jaar cel veroordeeld wegens corruptie.

Het schandaal reikte intussen tot ver buiten de grenzen, de faam van Moro ging de wereld over. Regisseur Jos Padilha (bekend van Narcos) baseerde zelfs een Netflix-serie op Operatie Wasstraat, waarin Moro en de aanklagers naar voren komen als a-politieke gerechtigheidsstrijders. Lula en zijn aanhangers beweren juist het tegendeel: Operatie Wasstraat zou zijn ingezet om te voorkomen dat Lula aan de verkiezingen van 2018 kon deelnemen. Lula ging immers ruim aan kop in de peilingen.

De berichtgeving van The Intercept geeft Lula nieuwe munitie. In de chats geven aanklagers toe dat het bewijsmateriaal tegen Lula mager is. Ook bespraken ze vlak voor de verkiezingen manieren om te voorkomen dat Lula vanuit de gevangenis met de media zou praten. Ze waren bang dat een interview de kansen voor PT kandidaat Fernando Haddad zou vergroten. Uit de gesprekken komt verder naar voren dat Moro zich actief heeft bemoeid met het handelen van het Openbaar Ministerie. Dat is bij wet verboden.

*Niets aan de hand met sensatiebelust*

Moro betwist de inhoud van de chatberichten niet, maar vindt dat er niets aan de hand is. Hij noemt de berichtgeving van The Intercept sensatiebelust en benadrukt dat de chats op illegale wijze zijn verkregen: Zeer ernstig. Zelf lekte Moro als rechter overigens ook gevoelige informatie naar de pers. Ik streef naar zo veel mogelijk transparantie en publiciteit, zei Moro nadat hij afgetapte gesprekken tussen Lula en Rousseff naar de media had gestuurd. Het is belangrijk dat de publieke opinie kan controleren wat er gebeurt.

De vraag is nu of Moros positie als minister van Justitie nog houdbaar is. Verschillende kranten pleiten in hun hoofdredactioneel commentaar voor aftreden. Als blijkt dat Moro inderdaad de regels heeft overtreden, wordt een deel van zijn gerechtelijke uitspraken waarschijnlijk ongeldig verklaard. Lulas advocaten hebben de messen al geslepen.

Een deel van de bevolking blijft Moro verdedigen, en pleit voor het deporteren van Glenn Greenwald. De Britse journalist is uitgesproken links en getrouwd met een linkse parlementarir. Fans van Moro verdenken Greenwald ervan de hacker zelf in de arm te hebben genomen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...eeld~b1baff8a/

----------


## Revisor

Voormalig president Lula tijdens het interview met Glenn Greenwald in de gevangenis. Foto: Screenshot The Intercept

Lode Vanoost

*Proces tegen Lula opgezet om hem te verhinderen deel te nemen aan de Braziliaanse presidentsverkiezingen, The Intercept onthult de bewijzen*

dinsdag 11 juni 2019 15:26

*Wat steeds door de verdediging van voormalig Braziliaans president Lula werd gesteld en door zijn tegenstanders werd weggelachen blijkt volledig te kloppen. The Intercept onthult de bewijzen dat rechter Sergio Moro  nu minister van Justitie onder president Bolsonaro  het onderzoek manipuleerde om hem te verhinderen deel te nemen aan de presidentsverkiezingen van 2018.*

Onderzoeksjournalisten Glenn Greenwald, Leandro Mori en Betsy Reed van de onafhankelijke nieuwssite The Intercept hebben de bewijzen opgedolven dat opperrechter Sergio Moro heeft samengespannen met de federale politie om een onderzoek voor corruptie in elkaar te steken tegen voormalig president Lula, met de expliciete bedoeling hem te verhinderen deel te nemen aan de presidentsverkiezingen van 28 oktober 2018. Lula werd in alle peilingen, ook de minst gunstige, getipt als de grootste kanshebber om de verkiezingen te winnen.

Uit de gepubliceerde documenten blijkt dat toenmalig rechter Sergio Moro  nu minister van Justitie onder president Bolsonaro  interne discussies voerde en geheime acties opzette met de onderzoeksrechters van het team van het anti-corruptieonderzoek Car Wash onder leiding van hoofd-onderzoeksrechter Deltan Dallagnol. De documenten omvatten chats in priv-chatrooms, audio- en video-opnames van gesprekken, fotos, zittingsdocumenten, die allen werden geleverd door een interne bron, die door de betrokken journalisten geheim wordt gehouden.

Het anti-corruptieonderzoek Car Wash gaat over grootschalige omkoperijen voor bouwcontracten bij de nationale petroleummaatschappij Petrobras. Bouwbedrijven betaalden smeergeld aan invloedrijke politici voor contracten voor de bouw van raffinaderijen, havens, fabrieken. Dikwijls gebeurde dat in de vorm van de verkoop van luxe-appartementen aan de betrokken politici, zwaar onder de rele marktwaarde, die kort daarna deze appartementen aan de veel duurdere marktprijs doorverkochten aan priv-personen.

*Leider in alle opiniepeilingen*

Voormalig president Lula werd twee maal verkozen tot president in 2002 en 2006. Hij eindigde zijn tweede mandaat met een ongezien historisch cijfer van 87 procent in de opiniepeilingen. De Braziliaanse grondwet laat slechts twee opeenvolgende termijnen toe. In 2018 werd hij opnieuw getipt als grootste kanshebber. Ook hij werd beschuldigd van het aankopen van een luxe-appartement. Daar werden nooit materile bewijzen voor geleverd. Alle internationale waarnemers veroordeelden het proces tegen hem als bevooroordeeld, niet-transparant en partijdig.

De extreem-rechtse Bolsonaro werd begin 2018 nog gezien als een kansloze outsider. Zodra Lula werd uitgesloten van deelname door zijn veroordeling, bleken zijn kansen snel te groeien, omdat de bevolking de kandidaat van de rechtse krachten, de gedoodverfde opvolger van president Temer, volledig verwierp.

Bolsonaro wordt al 25 jaar opgevoerd in talkshows en nieuwsbulletins met zijn extremistische en bizarre uitspraken. Begin 2018 werd zijn kandidatuur nog weggelachen door alle politieke commentatoren. Tot verbazing van het politieke-economische establishment won hij als complete buitenstaander de verkiezingen. Bolsonaro liet zich echter vrij snel kennen als een extreem neoliberaal die de plannen van president Temer verder wilde zetten.

*Rechter wordt superminister*


Sergio Moro. Foto: CC/Comisso de Constituio, Justia e Cidadania

Een van Bolsonaros eerste beslissingen was de oprichting van een superministerie van justitie, dat politie, onderzoek, inlichtingen, staatsveiligheid en justitie verenigt, met nieuwe volmachten. Die positie wordt nu ingenomen door voormalig rechter Sergio Moro, die het vonnis over Lula velde.

De vermoedens dat Moro het onderzoek tegen Lula heeft gemanipuleerd werden reeds eerder geuit en volledig door hem ontkend. Nu duiken met het onderzoek van The Intercept de bewijzen op dat het wel zo gebeurde. Greenwald en zijn collegas hebben de documenten reeds enkele weken terug verkregen. Na grondig eigen onderzoek worden ze nu gepubliceerd.

Omdat dit bewijsmateriaal ook priv-conversaties bevat waar ook zaken worden gezegd die niets met het proces tegen Lula te maken hebben, gingen de drie journalisten heel secuur door al het materiaal. Elke informatie die zuiver priv is of sociaal gevoelige themas bevat zonder verband met de zaak-Lula hebben ze verwijderd voor publicatie.

Voor de publicatie heeft The Intercept alle materiaal op een veilige plaats buiten Brazili verzameld, waar journalisten vrij toegang kunnen krijgen. Omwille van de huidige wettelijke context in Brazili hebben zij de betrokken personen waaronder minister van Justitie Sergio Moro niet op voorbaat om wederwoord gevraagd, omdat redelijkerwijze mag worden gevreesd dat de minister zijn nieuwe macht zal gebruiken om publicatie alsnog te verhinderen. Moro heeft op 9 juni, enkele uren na de publicatie gereageerd met een korte boodschap, waarin hij alles ontkent. Er zou volgens hem alleen sprake zijn van zucht naar sensatie en citaten uit de context gehaald van een bron die zich achter anonimiteit schuil houdt.

*Rechter met een politieke agenda*


Deltan Dallagnol. Foto: CC/Jos Cruz/Agncia Brasil

Rechter Moro schond voortdurend zijn plicht als neutraal rechter door overleg met de openbare aanklager en de onderzoeksrechters over de manier waarop ze hun onderzoek zouden aanpakken. Moro gaf daarbij strategisch advies, liet de onderzoeksrechters op voorhand weten hoe hij over delen van het onderzoek zou vonnissen en gaf suggesties voor mogelijke replieken van de verdediging. Op een bepaald ogenblik stelde hij voor de volgorde van een aantal huiszoekingen te veranderen, om zo bepaalde personen in diskrediet te brengen voor ze zouden getuigen. Hij drong ook steeds aan op nieuwe mediatieke acties om de zaak in de actualiteit te houden en suggereerde de mogelijkheid van een aanklacht tegen een mogelijke getuige, die niet bereid was te getuigen.

Uit andere documenten blijkt dat de onderzoeksrechters ongerust waren over de afloop van het proces omdat enig concreet bewijs over de schuld van Lula ontbrak. Onderzoeksrechter Dallagnol twijfelde over de goede afloop van het proces omdat er geen bewijs was dat Lula het vernoemde appartement bezat. Bovendien was het niet bewezen dat dit appartement iets te maken had met Petrobras. Het appartement van het bouwbedrijf Grupo OAS in de kuststad Guaruj zou smeergeld zijn geweest voor bouwcontracten, maar het onderzoek kon niet aantonen dat Lula als president ooit iets met de betrokken contracten had te maken.

Recent kreeg Glenn Greenwald toestemming om Lula te interviewen. Voorheen was dat altijd geweigerd, hoewel in dezelfde periode zware misdadigers voortdurend in de media werden opgevoerd. Uit de gepubliceerde documenten blijkt dat Moro en onderzoeksrechter Dallagnol overleg pleegden om interviews met Lula voor de verkiezingen te verbieden omdat anders Haddad (de kandidaat van de Arbeiderspartij PT, de partij van Lula) de verkiezingen zou kunnen winnen.





Bronnen:

 How and Why The Intercept is Reporting on a Vast Trove of Materials About Brazils Operation Car Wash and Justice Minister Sergio Moro

 Hidden Plot

 Breach of Ethics

 Interview with Brazils Ex-President Lula from Prison, Discussing Global Threats, Neoliberalism, Bolsonaro and More (59′, Portugees met Engelse ondertitels)


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...t-de-bewijzen/

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Voormalig president Lula tijdens het interview met Glenn Greenwald in de gevangenis. Foto: Screenshot The Intercept
> 
> Lode Vanoost
> 
> *Proces tegen Lula opgezet om hem te verhinderen deel te nemen aan de Braziliaanse presidentsverkiezingen, The Intercept onthult de bewijzen*
> 
> dinsdag 11 juni 2019 15:26
> 
> *Wat steeds door de verdediging van voormalig Braziliaans president Lula werd gesteld en door zijn tegenstanders werd weggelachen blijkt volledig te kloppen. The Intercept onthult de bewijzen dat rechter Sergio Moro  nu minister van Justitie onder president Bolsonaro  het onderzoek manipuleerde om hem te verhinderen deel te nemen aan de presidentsverkiezingen van 2018.*
> ...


Er zitten zeker nog steeds corrupte politici. Dat weet elke Braziliaan.

----------


## Revisor

*Lula is toch een politieke gevangene*

Marjon van Royen

19 juni 2019  verschenen in nr. 25

Rio de Janeiro  Alleen Lula zelf en zijn meest fervente aanhangers zeiden het: de linkse ex-president van Brazili is een politieke gevangene. Ik heb altijd kritiek op Lula gehad, zegt de Britse journalist Glenn Greenwald nu. Maar hierin had hij wel gelijk. De door Greenwald opgerichte online krant The Intercept publiceerde afgelopen week onthullingen die de recente geschiedenis van Brazili op zn kop zetten. De krant kreeg duizenden gehackte chatberichten van een anonieme bron in handen. Gesprekken tussen de beroemde anti-corruptierechter Srgio Moro, die Lula twee jaar geleden tot meer dan negen jaar gevangenis veroordeelde, en het Openbaar Ministerie dat de aanklacht voorbereidde. De Intercept-artikelen lezen als een spannend jongensboek. Hoe rechter Moro zich van meet af aan met de aanklacht bemoeit, terwijl hoofdaanklager Dallagnol vindt dat hij eigenlijk niets in handen heeft. Mijn aanklacht is gebaseerd op een hoop indirecte bewijzen. Houd stand, montert de rechter hem op. De rechter draagt hem op snel een nieuwe operatie uit te voeren. Hij kapittelt Dallagnol als hem iets niet bevalt en draagt zelfs eigen getuigen aan. Stuk voor stuk zaken die volgens de Braziliaanse wet streng verboden zijn.

De chats lezen als een complot om Lula zo snel mogelijk gevangen te zetten en daarmee te voorkomen dat zijn Arbeiderspartij de presidentsverkiezingen wint. Tot Lula vorig jaar door Moro gevangen werd gezet kreeg hij drie keer zo veel stemmen in de peilingen als de extreemrechtse Bolsonaro. Het vonnis van Moro haalde Lula echter uit de race. Bolsonaro won de verkiezingen en benoemde Moro tot superminister van Justitie.

Het masker is gevallen, schrijven nu ook de conservatieve commentatoren die rechter Moro en het team van Dallagnol als helden beschouwden. Uit de chats blijkt hun regelrechte partijdigheid. Maffiosi!!!!!!!! schrijft bijvoorbeeld een van de aanklagers in de groepsapp als het hooggerechtshof de grootste krant van Brazili toestemming geeft Lula in de gevangenis te interviewen. Als in een war room overleggen de aanklagers hoe ze het interview met Lula kunnen voorkomen. De publicatie zou er immers toe kunnen leiden dat Lulas Arbeiderspartij alsnog de verkiezingen wint: Walgelijk!!!!

Moro ontkent zijn illegale ingrijpen in de rechtsgang niet, maar weigert op te stappen als minister. President Bolsonaro verdedigt hem met hand en tand. Vrijdag kwam The Intercept met nieuwe onthullingen: tijdens zijn proces gaf Moro de aanklagers ook opdracht Lula aan te vallen in de pers, wat ze prompt deden. The Intercept zegt nog veel meer te hebben. Dit is nog maar het begin.


https://www.groene.nl/artikel/lula-i...ieke-gevangene

----------


## Revisor

Michel Temer: "Ik nam niet deel aan de coup tegen Rousseff". Foto: Screenshot YouTube

Lode Vanoost	

*Michel Temer: Afzetting Dilma Rousseff was staatsgreep

Michel Temer, voormalig president van Brazili, bevestigde in een live tv-interview dat de afzetting van zijn voorganger, president Dilma Rousseff, een staatsgreep was. Ik heb niet deelgenomen aan de coup.*

vrijdag 20 september 2019 11:39

Op maandag 16 september 2019 gaf voormalig Braziliaans president Michel Temer een live tv-interview tijdens het programma Roda Viva van de zender Segunda. Daarin werd hij onder meer ondervraagd over de omstandigheden waarin hij zelf president van Brazili werd.

Michel Temer was in 2011 voor het eerst verkozen tot vice-president samen met president Dilma Rousseff. Het samengaan van Temer met Rousseff, de opvolgster van president Lula, was een gevolg van het politieke akkoord tussen de Arbeiderspartij PT van Lula en Rousseff met de conservatieve Partido do Movimento Democrtico Brasileiro (PMDB, nu Movimento Democrtico Brasileiro-MDB) waarvan hij partijvoorzitter was. Ook in 2015 werd hij vice-president onder Rousseff. De PT had de steun van de PMDB nodig voor een parlementaire meerderheid.

In mei 2016 werd Michel Temer president na de afzetting van Rousseff door het parlement. Rousseff werd niet beschuldigd van persoonlijke corruptie maar van begrotingsfraude. Zij had bepaalde schulden geboekt in het volgende begrotingsjaar om het deficit op te smukken voor de verkiezingen van 2015. Het was een tactiek die daarvoor ook al door zowat alle Braziliaanse presidenten was toegepast. Ook Belgische regeringen hebben deze methode toegepast.

*Passieve toekijker wordt president?*

Tijdens het interview beweerde Temer nu dat hij niet had deelgenomen aan de coup tegen Rousseff en er zich zelfs zou tegen hebben verzet. Bovendien beweerde hij in het interview dat hij helemaal niet de bedoeling had zelf president te worden.

Daarnaast stelde hij ook dat het proces tegen Lula voor vermeende corruptie nooit zou hebben plaatsgevonden als Lula kabinetschef van president Rousseff was geworden. Lula zit nu een gevangenisstraf uit van 12 jaar voor het aanvaarden van een luxe-appartement van het bouwbedrijf Odebrecht, in ruil voor bouwcontracten voor Odebrecht bij Petrobras, het oliebedrijf van de Braziliaanse overheid. Internationale waarnemers noemden het proces een politieke schijnvertoning. Rechter Sergio Moro kon geen enkel fysiek bewijs leveren dat het betreffende appartement eigendom was van Lula. Uit gelekte documenten bleek nadien dat rechter Moro vastbesloten was Lula te veroordelen met de specifieke bedoeling hem uit de verkiezingsstrijd van 2018 te houden. Moro is nu minister van Justitie onder president Bolsonaro

Michel Temer beging gisteren een nieuwe daad van eerlijkheid bij Roda Viva. Hij gaf toe dat ik met een staatsgreep was afgezet en dat als Lula in mijn regering had gezeten er geen impeachment zou zijn geweest. Bron: Twitter Dilma Rousseff

In een poging het proces tegen Lula te verhinderen had president Rousseff haar voorganger Lula benoemd tot presidentieel kabinetschef. In Brazili is dit een functie op ministerieel niveau. Dit zou hem immuniteit hebben gegeven tegen vervolging en de kans om deel te nemen aan de presidentsverkiezingen van 2018. Voor de verkiezingen werd hij in de peilingen als grootste kanshebber gezien. Deze benoeming werd echter onmiddellijk met een ongewoon korte procedure geschorst door het Hooggerechtshof. Door zijn latere veroordeling mocht hij niet deelnemen en de extreem-rechtse Bolsonaro werd president.

Temer gebruikte tijdens het interview zonder enige aarzeling meermaals de term coup om de afzetting van Rousseff te omschrijven. Het is echter bijzonder twijfelachtig dat hij zomaar een passieve pion was in de afzetting van Rousseff waardoor hij zelf president werd voor de resterende twee jaar van het mandaat van Rousseff.

Zijn openhartigheid is meer dan waarschijnlijk een tactische zet om zich te beschermen tegen eventuele latere vervolging voor zijn deelname aan de coup. Temer is tijdens zijn presidentschap zelf beschuldigd van actieve corruptie, maar het parlement besliste hem niet te laten vervolgen. Ondertussen is hij echter in ongenade gevallen bij de politieke krachten die Rousseff weg wilden.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...s-staatsgreep/

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

> Michel Temer: "Ik nam niet deel aan de coup tegen Rousseff". Foto: Screenshot YouTubeLode Vanoost	*Michel Temer: Afzetting Dilma Rousseff was staatsgreepMichel Temer, voormalig president van Brazili, bevestigde in een live tv-interview dat de afzetting van zijn voorganger, president Dilma Rousseff, een staatsgreep was. Ik heb niet deelgenomen aan de coup.*vrijdag 20 september 2019 11:39Op maandag 16 september 2019 gaf voormalig Braziliaans president Michel Temer een live tv-interview tijdens het programma Roda Viva van de zender Segunda. Daarin werd hij onder meer ondervraagd over de omstandigheden waarin hij zelf president van Brazili werd.Michel Temer was in 2011 voor het eerst verkozen tot vice-president samen met president Dilma Rousseff. Het samengaan van Temer met Rousseff, de opvolgster van president Lula, was een gevolg van het politieke akkoord tussen de Arbeiderspartij PT van Lula en Rousseff met de conservatieve Partido do Movimento Democrtico Brasileiro (PMDB, nu Movimento Democrtico Brasileiro-MDB) waarvan hij partijvoorzitter was. Ook in 2015 werd hij vice-president onder Rousseff. De PT had de steun van de PMDB nodig voor een parlementaire meerderheid.In mei 2016 werd Michel Temer president na de afzetting van Rousseff door het parlement. Rousseff werd niet beschuldigd van persoonlijke corruptie maar van begrotingsfraude. Zij had bepaalde schulden geboekt in het volgende begrotingsjaar om het deficit op te smukken voor de verkiezingen van 2015. Het was een tactiek die daarvoor ook al door zowat alle Braziliaanse presidenten was toegepast. Ook Belgische regeringen hebben deze methode toegepast.*Passieve toekijker wordt president?*Tijdens het interview beweerde Temer nu dat hij niet had deelgenomen aan de coup tegen Rousseff en er zich zelfs zou tegen hebben verzet. Bovendien beweerde hij in het interview dat hij helemaal niet de bedoeling had zelf president te worden.Daarnaast stelde hij ook dat het proces tegen Lula voor vermeende corruptie nooit zou hebben plaatsgevonden als Lula kabinetschef van president Rousseff was geworden. Lula zit nu een gevangenisstraf uit van 12 jaar voor het aanvaarden van een luxe-appartement van het bouwbedrijf Odebrecht, in ruil voor bouwcontracten voor Odebrecht bij Petrobras, het oliebedrijf van de Braziliaanse overheid. Internationale waarnemers noemden het proces een politieke schijnvertoning. Rechter Sergio Moro kon geen enkel fysiek bewijs leveren dat het betreffende appartement eigendom was van Lula. Uit gelekte documenten bleek nadien dat rechter Moro vastbesloten was Lula te veroordelen met de specifieke bedoeling hem uit de verkiezingsstrijd van 2018 te houden. Moro is nu minister van Justitie onder president BolsonaroMichel Temer beging gisteren een nieuwe daad van eerlijkheid bij Roda Viva. Hij gaf toe dat ik met een staatsgreep was afgezet en dat als Lula in mijn regering had gezeten er geen impeachment zou zijn geweest. Bron: Twitter Dilma RousseffIn een poging het proces tegen Lula te verhinderen had president Rousseff haar voorganger Lula benoemd tot presidentieel kabinetschef. In Brazili is dit een functie op ministerieel niveau. Dit zou hem immuniteit hebben gegeven tegen vervolging en de kans om deel te nemen aan de presidentsverkiezingen van 2018. Voor de verkiezingen werd hij in de peilingen als grootste kanshebber gezien. Deze benoeming werd echter onmiddellijk met een ongewoon korte procedure geschorst door het Hooggerechtshof. Door zijn latere veroordeling mocht hij niet deelnemen en de extreem-rechtse Bolsonaro werd president.Temer gebruikte tijdens het interview zonder enige aarzeling meermaals de term coup om de afzetting van Rousseff te omschrijven. Het is echter bijzonder twijfelachtig dat hij zomaar een passieve pion was in de afzetting van Rousseff waardoor hij zelf president werd voor de resterende twee jaar van het mandaat van Rousseff.Zijn openhartigheid is meer dan waarschijnlijk een tactische zet om zich te beschermen tegen eventuele latere vervolging voor zijn deelname aan de coup. Temer is tijdens zijn presidentschap zelf beschuldigd van actieve corruptie, maar het parlement besliste hem niet te laten vervolgen. Ondertussen is hij echter in ongenade gevallen bij de politieke krachten die Rousseff weg wilden. https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...s-staatsgreep/


Zulke spelletjes worden alleen in Zuid Amerika en in Afrika gespeeldHoe lang was Temer president ?

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Zulke spelletjes worden alleen in Zuid Amerika en in Afrika gespeeldHoe lang was Temer president ?


Van augustus 2016 tot 1 januari 2019

----------


## Revisor

Foto: Jeso Carneiro / CC BY 2:0

Lode Vanoost	

*Lula weigert huisarrest in plaats van gevangenis, eist herziening proces*

*Voormalig Braziliaans president Lula weigert het aanbod van minster van Justitie Srgio Moro  voorheen de rechter van zijn vonnis  om de rest van zijn elf jaar gevangenis in huisarrest uit te zitten. Hij blijft de herziening van zijn zaak en volledige vrijspraak eisen.*

zaterdag 5 oktober 2019 00:28

Het aanbod van de Braziliaanse regering aan voormalig president Lula om de rest van zijn 11 jaar gevangenisstraf in huisarrest uit te zitten is niet ingegeven door humanitaire overwegingen. Lula blijft via zijn advocaten de volledige herziening van zijn proces eisen.

Srgio Moro, de huidige Braziliaanse minister van Justitie, was zelfs rechter in de zaak tegen voormalig president Lula voor beschuldigingen van corruptie. Onthullingen door de nieuwssite The Intercept brachten echter aan het licht dat Moro als rechter doelbewust het onderzoek liet manipuleren en bewijzen ten voordele van de verdediging heeft genegeerd.

Uit de door Intercept uitgebrachte opnames van telefoongesprekken blijkt dat Moro Lula met een celstraf wilde verhinderen aan de presidentsverkiezingen deel te nemen. Alle peilingen voorspelden toen een overwinning voor hem. Tijdens die gesprekken maakten rechter Moro en zijn gesprekspartners  waaronder openbare aanklager Deltan Dallagnol  ook cynische grappen over de dood van een kleinzoon van Lula aan hersenvliesontsteking en over de dood van zijn 66-jarige vrouw in 2017.

Het aanbod voor huisarrest heeft alles te maken met die revelaties. Het Hooggerechtshof heeft recent reeds een ander vonnis van rechter Moro geannuleerd, met als hoofdargument dat de rechter de rechten van de verdediging had geschonden. Moro vreest dat al zijn vonnissen van de voorbije jaren door het Hooggerechtshof zullen worden herbekeken, dus ook zijn vonnis over Lula.

Moro hoopt dat het vonnis over Lula niet op de agenda van het Hooggerechtshof zal komen als Lula terugkeert naar relatieve vrijheid in huisarrest. Huisarrest in Brazili houdt in dat de betrokkene enkel in de onmiddellijke buurt van zijn woning mag verblijven  voor Lula is dat So Paulo , maar verder wel iedereen kan ontmoeten thuis of daar spreken met de pers.

In een handgeschreven brief gericht aan het Braziliaanse volk weigert Lula echter hier op in te gaan. Ik zal mijn waardigheid niet inruilen voor vrijheid  Ik heb al aangetoond dat de beschuldigingen tegen mij vals zijn. Het zijn zij (Moro en zijn collegas) die nu de gevangene zijn van de leugens die ze Brazili en de wereld hebben verteld.

Het pakket anti-criminaliteitwetsvoorstellen van minister Moro  in hoofdzaak bedoeld om politie en leger volledig immuun te maken voor vervolging wegens het doden van personen in de arme woonwijken  ondervindt sinds de revelaties van The Intercept heel wat weerstand in het parlement.

Meerdere generaals en huidig president Bolsonaro hebben reeds eerder openlijke bedreigingen geuit aan de rechters in het Hooggerechtshof. Toch vrezen zij het ergste. Indien Lula in een nieuw proces wordt vrijgesproken, komen zij immers zelf in het vizier en wacht hen een mogelijke rechtszaak met ernstige gevolgen. Het aanbod voor huisarrest en het impliciete vooruitzicht op vervroegde opschorting van Lulas straf wegens goed gedrag is een wanhopige poging om net dat te vermijden.

Bron:

Fearful of Lulas Exoneration, His Once-Fanatical Prosecutors Request His Release From Prison. But Lula Refuses.

https://theintercept.com/2019/10/04/...-lula-refuses/

https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...iening-proces/

----------


## Revisor

Marc Vandepitte	

*Dilma Rousseff: Neoliberalisme en neofascisme vormen een Siamese tweeling*

*Omdat al democratische pogingen in Brazili mislukt zijn om het neoliberalisme weer in te voeren heeft de elite een constitutionele staatsgreep gepleegd. Verslag van een conferentie op 21 september door Dilma Rousseff, voormalig presidente van Brazili.**

vrijdag 11 oktober 2019 15:39

*Constitutionele staatsgreep*

In 2003 werd Lula tot president van Brazili verkozen en maakte hij een eind aan het neoliberaal bewind dat het land sinds de jaren tachtig kende. Zijn beleid werd voortgezet door Dilma Rousseff vanaf 2011. Dat was uiteraard niet naar de zin van de elite. Die heeft er sinds 2003 alles aan gedaan om beide presidenten weg te krijgen op democratische wijze, d.w.z. door middel van verkiezingen. Maar, omdat al die pogingen mislukt zijn heeft de elite dan maar een constitutionele staatsgreep gepleegd.

Eerst werd Dilma afgezet, op basis van meer dan twijfelachtige gronden . Dat volstond niet, want de kans was groot dat Lula opnieuw tot president zou verkozen worden. Lula kreeg dan af te rekenen met een ware lastercampagne en een gerechtelijk onderzoek. Hij werd uiteindelijk onrechtmatig gevangengezet, zodat hij niet meer kon deelnemen aan de verkiezingen. Op basis van gelekte informatie weten we ondertussen dat de rechterlijke macht heeft samen gespannen om Lula gevangen te zetten. Van een legitiem doel  het bestrijden van corruptie  werd misbruik gemaakt om af te rekenen met een politieke tegenstander.

Van een legitiem doel  het bestrijden van corruptie  werd misbruik gemaakt om af te rekenen met een politieke tegenstander.

Dat het wel degelijk om een staatsgreep ging blijkt uit de recente bekentenissen van Temer, de man die Dilma opvolgde als president. Hij heeft toegegeven dat het om een staatsgreep ging, maar dat hij er niet aan deelgenomen heeft. Het gaat hier natuurlijk niet om een klassieke staatsgreep met soldaten en tanks , maar om een ander type van staatsgreep met andere actoren. De rechterlijke macht heeft een belangrijke rol gespeeld, evenals de pers. Ook heel wat politieke partijen waren medeplichtig aan deze staatsgreep. Tenslotte deed ook de VS zijn duit in het zakje, door strategische informatie door te spelen aan de rechterlijke macht in Brazili.

Tijdens haar conferentie beklemtoonde Dilma de ernst van de situatie. Als je een president van een land kan oppakken die onschuldig is, dan kan je dat met elke burger doen. Dan is er geen gelijkheid meer voor de wet en dan zitten we terug met een rechtssysteem zoals in de middeleeuwen.

*Combinatie van neofascisme en neoliberalisme*

Bovenop de economische crisis wordt Brazili vandaag geconfronteerd met een politieke crisis. Dilma omschreef de huidige Braziliaanse regering als neofascistisch. President Bolsonaro bewondert de militaire dictatuur uit het verleden van Brazili. Recentelijk droeg hij zijn stem in het parlement op aan een militaire commandant die verantwoordelijk was voor de moord op tientallen mensen en de marteling van honderden. Hij is ook zeer seksistisch: tegen een vrouwelijk parlementslid zei hij dat ze het niet eens waard was om verkracht te worden. Bij kopstukken van het parlement, maar ook bij een deel van de media en de rechterlijke macht is er tegenwoordig niet het minste respect meer voor democratie.

Fascisme is meestal nationalistisch, maar Bolsonaro laat zich op sleeptouw nemen door de VS. Zo heeft hij gesalueerd op de Amerikaanse vlag, dat is ongezien. Zijn houding t.a.v. Venezuela en Cuba is ronduit schandalig. Ook de Arabische landen heeft hij voor het hoofd gestoten door de Braziliaanse ambassade in Isral te laten verhuizen naar Jeruzalem.

Neofascisme en neoliberalisme vormen een Siamese tweeling. Een hard asociaal beleid vraagt om een gespierde aanpak en de uitschakeling van de oppositie.

Tezelfdertijd voert Bolsonaro een uitgesproken neoliberale koers. Alle sociale verworvenheden van de periode Lula worden in ijltempo ongedaan gemaakt. Lula en Dilma Youssef probeerden het land zoveel mogelijk soeverein te besturen. Bolsonaro daarentegen verkoopt het land uit aan privspelers uit het buitenland en levert de economie uit aan de financile markten.

Neofascisme en neoliberalisme vormen een Siamese tweeling. Een hard asociaal beleid vraagt om een gespierde aanpak en de uitschakeling van de oppositie.

Het beleid van Bolsonaro is nefast voor het Amazonenwoud. De vorige regeringen gaven beurzen aan de bewoners van het woud op voorwaarde dat ze duurzaam produceerden. Dat wordt nu afgeschaft. Ook bezuinigt Bolsonaro op de diensten die instaan voor de bescherming van het woud. Het feit dat de ondergrond van het woud zeldzame en strategische mineralen als uranium en kalium bevat, speelt daar zeker in mee.

*Perspectieven voor de linkerzijde in Latijns-Amerika*

De situatie is ernstig maar niet hopeloos. Dilma was niet pessimistisch. In Brazili is er op dit moment heel veel verzet tegen de regering Bolsonaro. De samenleving komt in beweging. Heel wat sectoren zijn gemobiliseerd: boeren, arbeiders, vrouwen, studenten, indianenbevolking,  Het is een strijd op midden lange termijn.

Het neofascisme botst ook op zijn eigen tegenstellingen. Fascisme houdt van orde, van een ijzeren orde, maar zorgt zelf voor wanorde. Onder Bolsonaro schieten privmilities als paddenstoelen uit de grond, maar die zullen tot toenemend geweld en destabilisering leiden.

Fascisme houdt van orde, van een ijzeren orde, maar zorgt zelf voor wanorde.

In Mexico, het tweede grootste land is er sinds kort een linkse president. Ook elders in Latijns-Amerika heeft links kansen om terug aan de macht te komen. De beste kans op verandering is er in Argentini, het derde grootste land van de regio. Bij de eerste ronde haalde het links-populistisch team Fernndez-Kirchner 53 procent van de stemmen. Bij de tweede ronde zou dat nog veel meer kunnen zijn. In Uruguay zijn er binnenkort belangrijke verkiezingen evenals in Bolivia. De situatie in Colombia is heel ernstig. Het vredesakkoord was van cruciaal belang voor de politieke stabiliteit in Latijns-Amerika. Als gevolg van het niet naleven van het akkoord door de Colombiaanse regering hebben voormalige guerrillastrijders de wapens terug opgenomen. Dat brengt het land in een heel lastig parket.

Kort na deze conferentie zijn er in Ecuador massale protesten uitgebroken tegen prijsverhogingen en besparingen. Ze kaderen perfect in wat Dilma tijdens haar conferentie schetste.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...mese-tweeling/

----------


## Revisor

Lula da Silva. Foto: Agncia Brasil

Brasil Wire,  DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk 

*Hooggerechtshof Brazili: vonnis tegen Lula was politiek om deelname aan verkiezingen te verhinderen zodat Bolsonaro kon winnen*

*Na een klacht door voormalig president Lula tegen Srgio Moro, rechter in het corruptieproces dat tot zijn gevangenisstraf leidde ondanks enig concreet bewijs, heeft het Hooggerechtshof van Brazili beslist dat de rechter inderdaad partijdig heeft gevonnist. Daarmee wordt de door binnen- en buitenlandse waarnemers geuite stelling bevestigd dat de zaak tegen Lula een politiek schijnproces was met als enige bedoeling te verhinderen dat hij in 2018 aan de presidentsverkiezingen kon deelnemen.*

dinsdag 10 november 2020 22:08

De dag dat het Hooggerechtshof van Brazili besloot dat Srgio Moro1, eerloos onttroond “anti-corruptieheld” en voormalige justitieminister van president Bolsonaro, zich (als rechter in het vonnis tegen voormalig president Lula) actief heeft ingezet om het resultaat van de komende verkiezingen van 2018 te benvloeden, was voor Lula een dag met meerdere belangrijke overwinningen2.

Dit nieuws komt op een moment dat de omvang en de reikwijdte van de rechtstreekse betrokkenheid van de VS in Operatie Lava Jato3 almaar duidelijker wordt. Steeds meer bewijzen worden nu geleverd van frequente geheime ontmoetingen tussen agenten van het FBI en Braziliaanse onderzoeksrechters tijdens het strafproces tegen Lula (zie How The FBI “Toppled Presidents” In Brazil).

Daaruit blijkt dat de anticorruptiecampagne Lava Jato in werkelijkheid een onderdeel was van zowel de staatsgreep van 2016, met de afzetting van president Dilma Rousseff tot gevolg, als de verkiezing van Jair Bolsonaro in 2018. Dat gebeurde enerzijds door de gevangenisstraf voor Lula, de belangrijkste kandidaat, anderzijds door de benvloeding van de tweede verkiezingsronde tussen Lula’s vervanger Fernando Haddad en de extreemrechtse Jair Bolsonaro.

Jair Bolsonaro. Foto: Palcio do Planalto/CC BY 2.0

Gleisi Hoffmann, nationaal voorzitter van Lula’s Arbeiderspartij PT, juichte het besluit van het Hooggerechtshof toe. “In het kader van de beroepsprocedure van Lula’s verdediging heeft het Federale Hooggerechtshof zojuist erkend dat Srgio Moro in 2018 een politieke daad stelde door op illegale wijze de getuigenis van Antonio Palocci4 te lekken op de vooravond van de verkiezingen”, zei ze op haar Twitter-account. “Het is nu officieel: Moro kwam tussenbeide om Bolsonaro verkozen te krijgen.”

Dit besluit doet ernstige twijfels rijzen aangaande de wettigheid van de verkiezingen van 2018 en het presidentschap van Bolsonaro. Het zet het centrale narratief over de ontwikkelingen op politiek vlak in Brazili sinds 2014 op losse schroeven.

De uitspraak geeft ook aanleiding tot nieuwe bezorgdheden over de buitenlandse steun voor Srgio Moro en zijn taskforce voor Operatie Lava Jato, zoals de steun van zakenlobby Council of the Americas5. De leden van deze organisatie profiteerden in hoge mate van de afzetting van Dilma Rousseff in 2016, waartoe de campagne rond operatie Lava Jato een wezenlijke bijdrage leverde.

De aanhouding en gevangenisstraf van Lula zelf, maakte vervolgens de weg vrij voor het presidentschap van Bolsonaro dat het meest aan de belangen van Wall Street tegemoetkomende presidentschap uit de Braziliaanse geschiedenis is geworden.

Op 18 maart 2019 tekende Maurcio Valeixo, hoofd van de Braziliaanse Federale Politie (rechts) een overeenkomst met FBI-directeur Christopher Wray. Foto: US Embassy in Brasil/Public Domain

Er kwam ook steun voor Operatie Lava Jato van de Atlantic Council, een denktank verbonden aan de NAVO, waarvan Brazili sindsdien een strategische bondgenoot is geworden. Verder werden contracten gesloten met Amerikaanse en Britse advocatenkantoren om aan Operatie Lava Jato mee te werken.

Een dergelijke steun roept tevens vragen op over hoe en waarom de propaganda rond Operatie Lava Jato zo gretig en kritiekloos internationaal werd overgenomen door bijvoorbeeld de BBC, de Washington Post, The Guardian en The New York Times. De betrokkenheid van het VS-departement Justitie bij Operatie Lava Jato was al van bij het begin bekend. Ze staat reeds sinds 2016 gedocumenteerd op de eigen website van het departement.

Deze voor iedereen toegankelijke informatie is evenwel tot op heden nagenoeg onvermeld gebleven in Engelstalige media. Kritische commentaren over operatie Lava Jato worden door vooraanstaande Amerikaanse en Britse journalisten genegeerd of weggezet als ‘complottheorie’ wanneer ze verslag uitbrengen over Brazili.

Na de uitspraak merkte Cristiano Zanin, de advocaat van Lula, op: “Het Federale Hooggerechtshof heeft vandaag belangrijke beslissingen genomen op vlak van eerlijke rechtsbedeling en het recht op eerlijke rechtsbedeling – in tegenstelling tot deze lawfare6.”
*
Inmenging in verkiezingen 2018*

De beslissing met 2 stemmen tegen 1 was meteen de bevestiging van de schending van het principe van onpartijdigheid door voormalige federale rechter Srgio Moro in de rechtszaak en de veroordeling van voormalig president Luiz Incio Lula da Silva.

Opperrechter Ricardo Lewandowski7 beschreef het verdachte gedrag van de rechter, die op de vooravond van de presidentsverkiezingen van 2018 de inhoud vrijgaf van een overeenkomst tot strafvermindering met voormalig minister van Financin Antonio Palocci. Zo benvloedde hij het resultaat van de verkiezingen in het voordeel van huidig president van de republiek Jair Bolsonaro, die vervolgens rechter Moro de post van minister van Justitie aanbood.

De luidruchtigste pleitbezorgers van Operatie Lava Jato, zowel in binnen- als buitenland, hebben twee jaar lang geprobeerd deze opeenvolging van gebeurtenissen goed te praten. Lewandowski schetste daarentegen een wat hij noemde ‘onmiskenbare schending van het principe van onpartijdigheid’.

‘Op de vooravond van de eerste ronde van de presidentsverkiezingen op 7 oktober 2018, en na afloop van de procedure-instructie in de aanklacht van strafzaak 5063130-17.2016.4.04.7000/PR, maakte toenmalig federaal rechter Srgio Moro zijn beslissing kenbaar tot opheffing van de geheimhouding en overdracht van een deel van de verklaringen afgelegd door Antonio Palocci Filho in ruil voor een overeenkomst tot strafvermindering, naar de aanklacht van de strafzaak (tegen Palocci)’, zei Lewandowski verder nog.

Het Hooggerechtshof verklaarde dat Srgio Moro, “bovenop rechtstreekse en wezenlijke benvloeding van de uitkomst van de verkiezingsstrijd, erkend door een groot aantal politieke analisten, het accusatoir systeem8 met de voeten trad, evenals de gegarandeerde grondwettelijke rechten van de tegenpartij en de verdediging.”

“De eerdergenoemde rechter besliste, op een wel heel extravagante wijze, dat hij met betrekking tot de medebeschuldigden alleen de getuigenis van Antonio Palocci Filho onder verzet in overweging zou nemen in de voorliggende strafzaak. Als de eerdergenoemde overeenkomst tot samenwerking niet kon gebruikt worden (door de verdediging, nvdr.) toen het vonnis bij die gelegenheid werd uitgesproken, waarom besliste de magistraat dan officieel, en na afloop van de criminele procedure, om ze wel aan de procesgang toe te voegen en de geheimhouding op te heffen, net in de week die voorafging aan de eerste ronde van de verkiezingsstrijd?”, vroeg Lewandowski zich af.

Gilmar Mendes, eveneens lid van het Federale Hooggerechtshof, was het ermee eens dat “het erop lijkt dat dit uitstel nauwkeurig werd gepland” door Moro om politiek effect te sorteren in de week voorafgaand aan de eerste ronde van de presidentsverkiezingen van 2018. Volgens Lewandowski handelde Moro ‘op een heel extravagante wijze door de getuigenis van Palocci vrij te geven.

Daarbij stelde hij zich de vraag: “Nu, als eerdergenoemde overeenkomst tot samenwerking niet mocht gebruikt worden toen het vonnis in die zaak werd uitgesproken, waarom besliste de magistraat dan officieel, en na afloop van de procedure-instructie, om ze wel aan de procesgang toe te voegen en de geheimhouding op te heffen, net in de week die voorafging aan de eerste ronde van de verkiezingsstrijd?” Lewandowski bevestigde daarop dat de handelwijze van Moro nu zelf onderwerp zal uitmaken van een onderzoek door het Hooggerechtshof.

----------


## Revisor

*

Inzage Odebrecht-documenten toegekend*

De tweede overwinning voor Lula en zijn verdedigingsteam werd binnengehaald door hetzelfde panel van het Hooggerechtshof. Dit panel keurde goed dat de verdediging van de leiders van de Arbeiderspartij recht van inzage kregen in alle documenten gebruikt in de overeenkomst tot minnelijke schikking die Odebrecht9 tekende met het federale Openbaar Ministerie. Ook in deze zaak waren de stemmen van Gilmar Mendes en Ricardo Lewandowski beslissend. Luiz Edson, het derde lid van het panel van het Hooggerechtshof (tevens rapporteur van Operatie Lava Jato), stemde immers tegen.

Van wezenlijk belang hierbij is dat deze uitspraak ook het recht tot inzage van Amerikaanse en Zwitserse documenten omvat en de verdediging toestaat de door Odebrecht gebruikte boekhoudplatformen Drousys en MyWebDay te bekijken. Tot nu toe hadden alleen de advocaten van het Openbaar Ministerie hierin recht van inzage. Inzage van deze gegevens werd altijd verhinderd door beweerde en gecontesteerde problemen met gencrypteerde paswoorden.

Rechter Fachin had gestemd voor het behoud van een verleden jaar genomen beslissing die Lula slechts beperkte inzage gaf in de overeenkomst tot minnelijke schikking met Odebrecht, waarvan de waarde geschat werd op 3,8 miljard Braziliaanse Real (598 miljoen euro).

Voormalig president Lula tijdens het interview met Glenn Greenwald in de gevangenis. Foto: Screenshot The Intercept

Cristiano en Valeska Zanin Martins, advocaten van de voormalige president, wilden de overeenkomst analyseren vooraleer het federaal gerecht in de stad Curitiba besliste om de politieke leider f te veroordelen f vrij te pleiten in een strafzaak tegen het Instituto Lula10. Ricardo Lewandowski waarschuwde voor een ‘rechterlijke of ministerile dictatuur’ als de beschuldigden geen volledige inzage kregen van de bewijslast tegen hen.

Advocaat Zanin verklaarde verder dat dit tweede besluit de verdenkingen over de partijdigheid van Moro kracht bijzet. “De strategie van de verdediging is er in de eerste plaats op gericht te waken over de naleving van een eerlijke rechtsbedeling. Ten tweede op het ongedaan maken van elke vorm van heimelijke verstandhouding tussen de Officier van Justitie en de verdediging. Ten derde (wil de verdediging) meer transparantie bereiken, zonder geheime afspraken. Zo werd dat trouwens niet door onszelf gezegd. Hier neem ik gewoon de woorden over van de eminente procureur-generaal van de republiek.” Hij verwees hierbij naar procureur-generaal Augusto Aras, die tijdens de week voor het vonnis zijn beklag deed over de geheimdoenerij van de taskforce van Operatie Lava Jato.
Uit conversaties die openbaar werden gemaakt door Intercept (zie Bewijzen dat proces tegen Lula is opgezet om te verhinderen dat hij deelneemt aan presidentsverkiezingen) bleek tevens dat FBI-agenten Officieren van Justitie van operatie Lava Jato hadden aangemoedigd het ministerie van Justitie te omzeilen en hun samenwerking voor de regering van president Dilma Rousseff verborgen te houden. Het laatste besluit van het Hooggerechtshof onderstreept de ernst van deze onthullingen.

Supreme Court: US-backed Judge Moro interfered in 2018 election to elect Bolsonaro werd vertaald door Ronald Decelle.

Interview van Glenn Greenwald met Lula tijdens zijn gevangenschap(59:58 Portugees gesproken, Engelse ondertitels) (zie voetnoten bij het artikel onder deze video):




*Notes:*

_1 Srgio Moro was rechter in het proces tegen voormalig president Lula da Silva, een onderdeel van het grootschalige onderzoek naar corruptie met de naam Lava Jato (Carwash). Dit proces werd door buitenlandse waarnemers veroordeeld als onfair, vooringenomen en zonder bewijs. Later bleek uit door Glenn Greenwald uitgebrachte opgenomen telefoongesprekken en e-mails dat rechter Moro overleg pleegde en expliciet bevestigde dat dit proces bedoeld was om te verhinderen dat Lula – grootste kanshebber in alle peilingen – kon deelnemen aan de verkiezingen. Moro werd in 2018 minister van justitie onder president Jair Bolsonaro. In juni 2020 nam hij ontslag wegens onmin met de president (zie Brazili, land in complete chaos tijdens coronapandemie) (nvdr)._

_2 Nadat Lula op 8 november 2019 werd vrijgelaten door het Hooggerechtshof na de ongeldigverklaring van zijn gevangenisstraf diende Lula klacht in tegen rechter Srgio Moro bij het Hooggerechtshof. Deze klacht werd nu gevonnist (zie Voormalig president Lula van Brazili is vrij) (nvdr)._

_3 Lava Jato (Carwash) is de naam van een grootschalig onderzoek naar corruptie, dat begon met een onderzoek naar een witwasoperatie met behulp van valse facturen in een carwashketen. Het bouwbedrijf Odebrecht, het grootste van heel Latijns-Amerika, kocht politici, ministers, rechters, politie (ook in het buitenland) om voor bouwcontracten in opdracht van het staatsbedrijf voor petroleum Petrobras. Na verloop van tijd ontaardde het onderzoek in een politieke afrekening, waarbij politici van de Arbeiderspartij van Lula zwaar werden aangepakt, terwijl, dezelfde misdrijven door rechtse politici op de lange baan werden geschoven (nvdr)._

_4 Antonio Palocci was de enige getuige  charge op het proces tegen Lula. Zijn getuigenis was wegens gebrek aan enig fysisch bewijs het enige element om Lula te veroordelen. Palocci werd zelf vervolgd voor corruptie en kreeg strafvermindering in ruil voor zijn getuigenis tegen Lula. Zie verder in de tekst (nvdr)._

_5 De Council of the Americas is een reactionaire economische denktank, opgericht in 1963 door David Rockefeller._

_6 Lawfare (samenvoeging van law-wet met warfare-oorlogsvoering) is een methode van machthebber om met behulp van bestaande wetten en vooringenomen rechters politieke tegenstanders politiek uit te schakelen, meestal om hen te verhinderen nog deel te nemen aan verkiezingen) (nvdr)._

_7 Lid van het Hooggerechtshof sinds 2006 en van 2014 tot 2016 voorzitter van het Hof (nvdr)._

_8 Accusatoire rechtsgang is het systeem waarbij het initiatief bij zowel aanklager als verdediging ligt en de rechter een passieve oordelende rol speelt (zoals in de meeste Angelsaksische landen, onder het common law systeem), in tegenstelling tot een inquisitoir systeem, waarbij de rechter zelf een actieve rol speelt en ondermeer zelf in staat voor de bewijsvoering (zoals in de meeste Europese landen) (nvdr)._

_9 Het Braziliaanse bouwbedrijf Odebrecht. Zie voetnoot 3 (nvdr)._

_10 Het Instituto Lula is een non-profit organisatie dat Braziliaanse ervaring met de strijd tegen honger en armoede deelt met Afrikaanse landen, de integratie van Latijns-Amerika promoot en de geschiedenis van de strijd voor democratie in Brazili in de aandacht houdt (nvdr)._


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ro-kon-winnen/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

@Revisor

Waarom ben je zo bezig met Zuid-Amerika. Is dat omdat je zo enorm begaan bent met die mensen daar of is dat een stok om het westen te slaan? Ik ken het antwoord daarop wel deduceren uit alle titels die je hebt bedacht boven je plaksels. Het westen is slecht. De ellende in een regio waar jij cultureel en historisch totaal niets mee hebt gebruiken om het westen flink te bekritiseren. Het boeit jou geen ene moer wat hier gebeurd. Je weet er ook niet veel van, want het enige wat je doet is plakken. En je hebt ook in cultureel opzicht niets gemeen met Latijns Amerika. Het zijn geen moslims of Amezigh. Maar je gebruikt hun ellende wel om je afkeer van het westen weer eens helder te onderstrepen. Dat die mensen er zelf ook een puinhoop van maken, daar hoor ik je werkelijk nooit over. Nooit! Je zogenaamde bezorgdheid is dus onecht. Het is gewoon pure haat tegen het westen en de witte westerse bevolking. Het is ook hier soms een puinhoop Revisor en dat is helemaal niet de schuld van het westen. Mensen maken hier soms heel beroerde keuzes. En ja, dan kun jij heel makkelijk roepen dat dit de schuld van het westen is.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

@Nederlandertje

Zit je nog in de regio (Z-Amerika) ?

----------


## Revisor

*Populaire Braziliaanse oud-president Lula vrijgesproken, kan het in 2022 opnemen tegen Bolsonaro*

De nog steeds immens populaire Braziliaanse ex-president Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva is maandag door een rechter van het Hooggerechtshof vrijgesproken van eerdere corruptieveroordelingen. De uitspraak is een politieke donderslag in het Brazili van president Jair Bolsonaro. Het betekent dat de linkse Lula het in 2022 kan opnemen tegen de rechtse populist.

Joost de Vries 8 maart 2021, 21:50 

 Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, koosnaam Lula, in Curitiba, Brazili, na zijn vrijlating in 2019.Beeld AFP 

Lula da Silva, president van 2003 tot 2011 en nog steeds een held van de Braziliaanse arbeidersklasse, werd in 2018 veroordeeld in verschillende corruptiezaken. Hij was een van de laatste politieke kopstukken die ten val kwamen in Brazili’s grootste anticorruptieonderzoek ooit: ‘Lava Jato’, operatie wasstraat. Lula ging naar de gevangenis en in zijn afwezigheid won de conservatieve populist Bolsonaro de presidentsverkiezingen.

Lava Jato haalde niet alleen de bezem door corrupt Brazili, maar verwerd ook tot politiek instrument van de tegenstanders van de linkse PT, de partij die onder acht jaar Lula een onwrikbare machtspositie leek te hebben verworven. Het megaproces onthulde het ene na het andere corruptieschandaal waarin PT’ers zich in ruil voor geld voor het karretje van (onder andere) bouwgigant Odebrecht hadden laten spannen. Onderzoeksrechter Sergio Moro (later justitieminister, later rivaal van Bolsonaro) ging met gestrekt been door de PT-elite. 
*
Luxe appartement*

In die anti-PT-sfeer keerde het parlement zich tegen Lula’s opvolger en partijgenoot Dilma Rousseff. Zij werd afgezet in 2016. In de nasleep van Lava Jato werd ook Lula in 2018 uiteindelijk veroordeeld voor corruptie. Hij zou een luxe appartement aan het strand van badplaats Guaruj hebben gekregen van bouwbedrijf OAS in ruil voor lucratieve contracten met staatsoliebedrijf Petrobras. De ex-president heeft altijd volgehouden onschuldig te zijn en slachtoffer te zijn van een politiek proces. Zijn veroordeling maakte zijn deelname aan de verkiezingen dat jaar onmogelijk.

De luidruchtige nationalist Bolsonaro won op een golf van PT-haat het presidentschap. Hij was de anti-Lula en de anti-Dilma. Met de populaire onderzoeksrechter Moro aan zijn zijde als ministerskandidaat kreeg hij een meerderheid van de Brazilianen achter zich. Nu, ruim twee jaar na zijn aantreden, keert de populaire Lula mogelijk terug in de arena. Terwijl Bolsonaro in het afgelopen pandemiejaar vooral ruziede met rechtse rivalen, zou hij volgend jaar het zomaar vooral te duchten kunnen hebben van de linkse uitdager. 

Rechter Edson Fachin van het Hooggerechtshof verklaarde maandag drie uitspraken tegen Lula nietig. Het tribunaal onder leiding van Moro dat Lula in 2018 veroordeelde, had volgens Fachin niet de ‘juridische competentie’ om de aantijgingen te kunnen beoordelen. De vrijspraak betekent nog niet dat Lula helemaal van de zaken af is. De federale justitie zal zich opnieuw over de aantijgingen moeten buigen. 


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...naro~b6256253/

----------


## Nederlandertje

> @Nederlandertje
> 
> Zit je nog in de regio (Z-Amerika) ?


Nee zit nu nog in Nederland. Vind ik iets veiliger op dit moment.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Nee zit nu nog in Nederland. Vind ik iets veiliger op dit moment.


Is verstandig ja. Heel veel ellende met die nog besmettelijker en gevaarlijker variant van covid-19. Het verbaast mij wel dat het vaccineren daar langzaam gaat. Brazili had vele miljoenen dosis SinoVac gekocht van China. Evenals Chili. Gisteren kwamen hier (Chili) nog 2 miljoen dosis aan met het vliegtuig. Totaal zijn er nu 10 miljoen dosis SinoVac afgeleverd. Vandaag kreeg ik mijn 2e dosis Sinovac. 

.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Is verstandig ja. Heel veel ellende met die nog besmettelijker en gevaarlijker variant van covid-19. Het verbaast mij wel dat het vaccineren daar langzaam gaat. Brazili had vele miljoenen dosis SinoVac gekocht van China. Evenals Chili. Gisteren kwamen hier (Chili) nog 2 miljoen dosis aan met het vliegtuig. Totaal zijn er nu 10 miljoen dosis SinoVac afgeleverd. Vandaag kreeg ik mijn 2e dosis Sinovac. 
> 
> .


Grootste probleem is Bolsonaro. De gouverneur van Sao Paulo heeft miljoenen vaccins ingekocht van SinoVac en wilt zelfs een fabriek bouwen om het te produceren maar Bolsonaro wil dat elk vaccin stuk voor stuk goed gekeurd wordt. De gouverneur van Sao Paulo wil het bij de volgende verkiezingen opnemen tegen Bolsonaro en daarom wordt hij tegen gewerkt. Lang leve de politiek in Brazili

----------


## Revisor

*Braziliaans hooggerechtshof: corruptiebestrijder die Lula veroordeelde was partijdig*

* Voormalig onderzoeksrechter Sergio Moro, Brazilis beroemdste corruptiebestrijder, was partijdig toen hij in 2017 oud-president Luiz Incio Lula da Silva veroordeelde voor corruptie. Tot dit oordeel komen drie van de vijf rechters van de tweede raadskamer van het Braziliaanse hooggerechtshof.* 

Joost de Vries24 maart 2021, 2:47

Een aanhanger van Lula demonstreert voor het Braziliaanse hooggerechtshof in Brasilia. Beeld REUTERS 

De uitspraak is een nieuwe overwinning voor Lula, die twee weken geleden ook al succes boekte in de rechtbank. Toen verklaarde een hoge rechter de veroordelingen tegen hem nietig.

2021 lijkt plots het jaar te worden waarin Brazili’s hoogste rechters het recente verleden grondig overhoop halen. De rechters plaveien niet alleen de weg voor een politieke comeback van Lula, de door velen geliefde n door velen gehate leider van arbeiderspartij PT, president van 2003 tot en met 2010. Met de twee uitspraken, kort achter elkaar, trekt het Hooggerechtshof ook twee stenen uit de toch al wankelende toren van het grootste corruptieproces dat Brazili ooit heeft gekend: Lava Jato, Operatie Wasstraat. En hoofdrolspeler Sergio Moro, ooit aanbeden als anti-corruptieheld, krijgt klap na klap.

Operatie Wasstraat onthulde het afgelopen decennium hoe de politieke en zakelijke elites van Brazili goed voor elkaar zorgden. Wat begon als een onderzoek naar corruptie bij staatsoliebedrijf Petrobras, groeide uit tot een megaproces dat implicaties had in een dozijn landen. Een aantal grote bouwbedrijven, onder andere het Braziliaanse Odebrecht, bleek te strooien met geld in ruil voor lucratieve contracten. Onderzoeksrechter Sergio Moro stond van 2014 tot 2018 aan het hoofd van deze justitile missie om de emmer sop en de borstel door Brazili te halen. Hij veroordeelde politici en zakenlieden tot vele jaren cel en oogstte met elke veroordeling meer lof.

Lula en zijn arbeiderspartij, die in het decennium daarvoor zo werden geroemd vanwege flinke economische groei en sociale programma’s die miljoenen Brazilianen uit de armoede trokken, daalden rap in aanzien. De corruptie bleek welig te tieren in vrijwel alle politieke partijen, maar had kunnen plaatsvinden onder PT-bewind. Tijdens een golf van anti-PT-sentiment werd Lula’s opvolger Dilma Rousseff, Brazili’s eerste vrouwelijke president, in 2016 afgezet door een vijandig parlement. Een jaar later had rechter Moro de grootste vis in zijn rechtbank: Lula da Silva.

De voormalig president zou volgens de rechtbank voor meer dan een miljoen euro aan geld en goederen hebben aangenomen, onder andere in de vorm van een luxe appartement met zeezicht. Moro veroordeelde hem tot twaalf jaar cel. Aanvankelijk bleef Lula op vrije voeten, in afwachting van zijn beroep, maar werd in april 2018 alsnog gearresteerd. Als veroordeeld politicus kon hij niet meedoen aan de verkiezingen, vanuit de cel moest hij toezien hoe zijn tegenpool, de rechtsnationalistische populist Jair Bolsonaro, werd verkozen. Bolsonaro had tijdens zijn campagne een troef in handen: hij had de populaire Moro overgehaald justitieminister te worden in zijn regering. 

Anno 2021, terwijl Brazili steeds verder wegzakt in een dodelijke coronacrisis, worden de kaarten opnieuw geschud. Op de dag dat het land een record van ruim 3000 doden registreert, is Moro onderwerp van een rechterlijke uitspraak en is Lula een vrij man zonder strafblad. De voormalige onderzoeksrechter onderhield tijdens het Lava Jato-proces nauw contact met openbare aanklagers, bleek in 2019 al uit onthulling van nieuwsmedium The Intercept van de in Brazili wonende onderzoeksjournalist Glenn Greenwald. De site publiceerde chatberichten waaruit wel erg warme banden bleken.

De verdediging van Lula voerde aan dat hij slachtoffer was van een politiek proces. Zijn rechter was niet op zoek naar de waarheid, maar wilde een politicus kielhalen. Twee weken geleden oordeelde een hoge rechter al dat Lula in de verkeerde rechtbank was veroordeeld. Het proces tegen Lula had plaatsgevonden in Moro’s rechtbank in de stad Curitiba, maar had moeten plaatsvinden in hoofdstad Braslia waar ook andere Petrobras-zaken werden behandeld. Deze dinsdag kregen Lula’s advocaten nogmaals gelijk, Moro’s uitspraak was niet zuiver juridisch, stelden drie hoge rechters.

Moro’s faam was al tanende. Een klein jaar geleden stapte hij uit Bolsonaro’s kabinet en beschuldigde de president van machtsmisbruik. Die zou de politiechef hebben willen vervangen door een vriend om inzage te krijgen in politieonderzoeken tegen zijn zonen. Als corruptiebestrijder kon hij niet aanblijven in een regering van een man die zelf omgeven werd door corruptieonderzoeken, stelde Moro. Analisten speculeerden toen dat Moro het schip verliet om bij volgende verkiezingen het te kunnen opnemen tegen Bolsonaro. 
*
Geloofwaardigheid van Moro*

Inmiddels is de vraag hoeveel nog over is van de politieke ambities van Moro, en van diens geloofwaardigheid. Ook de toekomst van vele (nog openstaande) Lava Jato-zaken is steeds onzekerder. Veel verdachten en veroordeelden zullen willen meeliften op het succes van Lula en eveneens aandragen dat Operatie Wasstraat een politiek proces was.

De uitspraak van de hoge rechters heeft geen directe gevolgen voor Moro, hij is nergens voor veroordeeld. De uitspraak is gedaan door de helft van het hooggerechtshof, Moro kan nog in beroep bij de voltallige raad van elf hoge rechters, maar volgens juristen is het onwaarschijnlijk dat daar een ander oordeel uitkomt, meldt persbureau AFP. Het betekent wel dat de zaak tegen Lula volledig in de prullenbak verdwijnt. Rechters in Braslia zullen zich opnieuw moeten buigen over de aanklachten tegen de oud-president, die zijn nog niet verdwenen, maar ze kunnen daarbij niets gebruiken uit de eerdere uitspraak.

Als dat proces al ergens toe gaat leiden, zal dat waarschijnlijk niet voor het einde van volgend jaar zijn. De weg lijkt nu echt vrij voor Lula om het in oktober 2022 op te nemen tegen Bolsonaro. De 75-jarige ex-president heeft al laten weten beschikbaar te zijn als kandidaat, al is zijn kandidatuur nog niet officieel bekrachtigd door de PT. Volgens peilingen zou hij Bolsonaro kunnen verslaan, al meent ook nog steeds circa de helft van de Brazilianen dat zijn veroordeling terecht was.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...jdig~b11d4f0e/

----------


## Bart.NL

De argumentatie is dus niet dat Lula niet corrupt zou zijn maar dat de rechter partijdig zou zijn en dan nog wat vormfouten.

----------


## Revisor

Lula en zijn vrouw begeleiden pas verkozen president Dilma Rousseff naar het presidentieel paleis op 1 januari 2016. Naast hen de koel toekijkende vice-president Michel Temer, die het draaiboek voor de afzetting van Rousseff al heeft besproken op de Amerikaanse ambassade. Foto: screenshot The Edge of Democracy

Larissa Ramina  GGN DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk 

*Le Monde bevestigt: corruptieonderzoek in Brazili was VS-operatie om Lula uit te schakelen*
*
De stelling van voormalig president van Brazili Luis Inacio Lula da Silva dat zijn vonnis voor corruptie een door de VS geleide operatie was om hem, met behulp van een partijdige rechter, politiek uit te schakelen werd door de grote media weggelachen. Niet meer. Le Monde bevestigt wat iedereen sindsdien weet: dit was een door de VS opgezette beschadigingsoperatie en inmenging in de interne politiek van een ander land.* 

maandag 3 mei 2021 16:21

Een magistraat die tendentieus blijkt te zijn, soms zelfs onwettig handelde en tewerk ging in de schaduw van de VS: de omvangrijkste anticorruptie-operatie uit de Braziliaanse geschiedenis draaide uit op het grootste juridische schandaal uit diezelfde geschiedenis.

Zo begint een reportage op 9 april 2021 van Gaspard Estrada en Nicolas Bourcier in Le Monde met als titel: Schipbreuk van de anticorruptie-operatie Lava Jato[1] in Brazili.

Deze reportage geeft inzicht in de manier waarop het Braziliaanse justitiesysteem werd gemanipuleerd en dienstbaar gemaakt aan de geopolitieke belangen van de VS, met de misdadige en onderdanige medewerking van functionarissen uit de Braziliaanse publieke sector, aangevoerd door rechter (en later minister van justitie onder Bolsonaro, nvdr) Srgio Moro en zijn volgzame acolieten.

Strikt genomen zijn de doelstellingen van de VS met betrekking tot Latijns-Amerika en de Caraben niet veranderd tussen de tweede helft van de 20ste eeuw en nu. Hun doel is nog steeds het behoud van de controle over de regio, die als de VS-achtertuin wordt gezien. Wat wl veranderde, zijn de strategien die nu worden aangewend om die doelstellingen te verwezenlijken.In de vorige eeuw werden nog tanks en ander wapentuig ingezet *om bloedige pro-Amerikaanse dictaturen in het zadel te helpen*. In de huidige eeuw bleken die strategien niet meer haalbaar. Daarom even terug naar vroeger.



In het boek Opracin Cndor  40 aos despus (Operatie Condor, 40 jaar later) uit 2016 zegt de Spaanse gewezen rechter Baltasar Garzn het volgende: Operatie Condor maakte deel uit van een complex interamerikaanse contrarevolutionair systeem dat werd uitgewerkt door functionarissen van de Noord-Amerikaanse buitenlandpolitiek. Vanwege zijn transnationale opzet vormde Condor een aanvulling op het repressieve beleid dat militaire regimes in Zuid-Amerika op hun eigen grondgebied voerden.

Enkele analisten merkten al op dat we thans mogelijkerwijs getuige zijn van de implementatie van een soort Condor II-plan. Daarbij worden nieuwe technieken aangewend om de regio te onderwerpen. Deze technieken komen in de plaats van traditionele strategien zoals directe militaire interventies en assistentie bij staatsgrepen.
Strategen geven die nieuwe technieken namen als onrechtstreekse, onregelmatige of asymmetrische oorlogen, ook hybride oorlogen of oorlogen bij volmacht (by proxy), een term die ooit werd gesuggereerd door de Noord-Amerikaanse analist Andrew Korybko.

Hybride oorlogen zijn nieuwe oorlogsstrategien in twee fasen: een fase van gedirigeerde kleurenrevolutie gevolgd door een niet-conventionele oorlogsfase. In Brazili kreeg deze eerste fase de bijnaam de dagen van juni 2013. Vandaag weten we dat deze beweging geenszins spontaan was, *maar net als de revoluties van de Arabische Lente in het buitenland werd voorbereid.*

Ze moest bij een bepaald deel van de bevolking een consensus genereren zodat straatprotesten zouden uitbreken zonder dat de deelnemers er zich rekenschap van gaven dat ze werden gemanipuleerd. De demonstranten zouden in de waan verkeren dat ze voor hun eigen ideen opkwamen, terwijl die ideen hen eigenlijk door buitenlandse agenten werden voorgekauwd. Dit verklaart waarom spontane protesten tegen de verhoging van het openbaar vervoer zo snel omsloegen in protesten tegen de regering van de Arbeiderspartij PT (onder leiding van president Dilma Rousseff, opvolgster van president Lula, nvdr).

----------


## Revisor

De tweede fase van deze hybride oorlog, de niet-conventionele oorlogsfase, vond bijna gelijktijdig plaats, meer bepaald op het moment dat Dilma Rousseff onder zware politieke druk twee wetten bekrachtigde, die in hoge mate genspireerd werden op het accusatoire strafstelsel[2] van de VS, waarbij de organen van het Openbaar Ministerie meer macht krijgen.

In de praktijk functioneren deze organen onder instructie van het ministerie van Justitie (DOJ) van de VS. De eerste was Anticorruptiewet 12.846/13 die de burgerlijke en administratieve aansprakelijkheid van rechtspersonen vastlegt, die feiten pleegden tegen de openbare sector in Brazili en in het buitenland, met bijzondere focus op feiten van corruptie.

Ze kwam er onder zware druk van de werkgroep van de OESO (Organisatie voor Economische Samenwerking en Ontwikkeling) die zich buigt over corruptie bij internationale commercile transacties. Deze werkgroep stond onder sterke invloed van de VS sinds Brazili de OESO-Anticorruptieovereenkomst heeft geratificeerd.

Deze Braziliaanse wet omvatte de meeste mechanismen die tevens voorzien zijn in de fameuze VS Wet over Corruptiepraktijken buiten het eigen grondgebied, de FCPA (Foreign Corrupt Practices Act). De FCPA wordt beschouwd als het belangrijkste instrument van het Noord-Amerikaanse economische imperialisme.

Deze wet maakt het mogelijk astronomisch hoge boetes op te leggen aan buitenlandse bedrijven, zodat die uiteindelijk zelfs failliet kunnen gaan. Het was de Braziliaanse Anticorruptiewet van 2013 die aan het Amerikaanse ministerie van Justitie (DOJ) de mogelijkheid gaf sancties op te leggen aan Braziliaanse bedrijven als Petrobras en Odebrecht, volgens de bepalingen van diezelfde FCPA-wet.

De tweede wet die Dilma goedkeurde was de Wet 12.850/13 die het begrip ‘georganiseerde misdaad’ definieerde en strafbemiddeling mogelijk maakte in geval van strafzaken waarbij criminele organisaties betrokken waren. Ook voorzag ze in technieken ter onderschepping van communicatie. Deze wetten traden al in voege vanaf 17 maart 2014, startdatum van Operatie Lava Jato.

Deze operatie werd op touw gezet door Rodrigo Janot, toenmalig Procureur-generaal van de Republiek. Janot stelde procureur Pedro Soares aan als leider van de operatie. Enige tijd later werd Soares wegens onenigheid met rechter Srgio Moro vervangen door Deltan Dallagnol.

“Dallagnol assisteert Moro niet alleen bij de afhandeling van Operatie Lava Jato; gaandeweg zou hij de voornaamste steunpilaar van de rechter worden”, schrijft Le Monde. In september van hetzelfde jaar publiceerde het Witte Huis zijn “wereldwijde anticorruptie-agenda” die, zoals Le Monde meldt, “stipuleerde dat de strijd tegen de corruptie in het buitenland (aan de hand van de FCPA) doeleinden van buitenlandse politiek mag dienen, in het belang van de nationale veiligheid”.

In geen tijd zette Operatie Lava Jato het discours over corruptiebestrijding bovenaan de nationale agenda. Mede dankzij de onvoorwaardelijke steun van de grote Braziliaanse mediabedrijven werd al gauw de perceptie gecreerd dat alle kwaad voortkwam uit de Partido dos Trabalhadores (PT) en in grote mate belichaamd werd door toenmalig presidente Dilma Rousseff en gewezen president Lula.

Zo werd het volmaakte klimaat geschapen voor de feitelijke staatsgreep van 2016 (de afzetting van president Dilma Rousseff) en voor het begin van een juridische oorlog in Brazili, als onderdeel van de tweede fase van de hybride oorlog.

Hier past het even in herinnering te brengen dat Edward Snowden in 2013 een boekje opendeed over de spionageactiviteiten van het NSA (National Security Agency) in Brazili. Hierbij werden hooggeplaatste functionarissen van de federale regering bespioneerd, met inbegrip van presidente Rousseff zelf. Petrobras was echter het voornaamste doelwit.

Tegelijk kreeg een federale onderzoeksrechter vanuit n bron – een geldwisselaar op de zwarte markt (zie voetnoot 1) – toegang tot een grote hoeveelheid documenten over Petrobras. In die tijd was het niet duidelijk hoe die informatie boven water was gekomen. Aangenomen werd evenwel dat de modus operandi van de juridische oorlog toen al werd uitgerold.

Deze strategie voorzag niet in zaken als de training van soldaten uit Latijns-Amerika in de School of the Americas maar in de opleiding van juridisch personeel aan de hand van vormingsprogramma’s. Hierbij was het onmiskenbaar de bedoeling regeringen omver te werpen die weerstand boden aan het neoliberale offensief van de VS.

Ogenschijnlijk was dit proces democratisch, maar eigenlijk werd er op een perverse manier gebruik gemaakt van de de wet en de rechtspraak en van juridische organen en hun vertegenwoordigers.

Zoals blijkt uit zijn eigen curriculum volgde Srgio Moro in juli 1998 de cursus Program of Instruction for Lawyers aan de Harvard Law School. Ook nam hij deel aan het International Visitors Program, in 2007 georganiseerd door het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken van de VS.

In het kader van dit programma werden bezoeken afgelegd aan agentschappen en instituten belast met de preventie van en de strijd tegen witwaspraktijken, zoals de FBI, de CIA, het ministerie van Justitie en het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken. Wikileaks maakte een rapport naar het Amerikaanse ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken openbaar van het seminarie “Projeto Pontes” van 2009.

Dit seminarie voorzag in de opleiding van funtionarissen van de rechterlijke macht, van het Openbaar Ministerie en van de Latijns-Amerikaanse federale politie. Hierover schrijft Le Monde “dat dit seminarie gericht was op de toepassing van de Amerikaanse werkmethodes (werkgroepen voor corruptiebestrijding), juridische doctrine (kroongetuigen in het bijzonder) en bereidheid tot informele deling van informatie, zonder de bepalingen van de bilaterale overeenkomsten inzake juridische samenwerking te honoreren”.

Srgio Moro nam actief deel aan dit seminarie en fungeerde gewillig als woordvoerder van de buitenlandse deelnemers en van zijn eigen belangen die in schril contrast stonden met de nationale Braziliaanse belangen. Vanaf dat moment werden de intieme en promiscue banden tussen de gewezen rechter en zijn acolieten aan de ene kant en de Amerikaanse agentschappen aan de andere alleen maar hechter.

Le Monde schrijft dat “het Amerikaanse ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken in hoge mate bezorgd was omtrent het Braziliaanse politieke project dat gericht is op de economische integratie van Zuid-Amerika. Ondertussen “werd de afgelopen jaren werk gemaakt van de FCPA en van netwerken van promotoren en magistraten opgeleid in onderzoekstechnieken.

Om zijn doeleinden te bereiken hield het VS-ministerie van Justitie (DOJ) altijd een supergrote wortel en stok klaar: de enorme boetes die de Amerikaanse overheid kon opleggen aan Braziliaanse bedrijven volgens de bepalingen van de FCPA”.

Sinds een geheim bezoek “van 17 functionarissen van het DOJ, de FBI en het ministerie van Binnenlandse Veiligheid” aan het federale Openbaar Ministerie (MPF) in Curitiba in 2015 staat het de betrokken agenten vrij contacten te leggen met “advocaten van ondernemers die aangezocht worden om “mee te werken” met de Amerikaanse justitie, zonder hierbij de Braziliaanse regering te betrekken.

Hieraan hangt wel een prijskaartje vast: elke boete die onder de bepalingen van de FCPA wordt opgelegd aan Braziliaanse bedrijven moest deels (het gerecht in de hoofdstad) Brasilia ten goede komen, maar deels ook dienen ter financiering van Operatie Lava Jato. De Amerikanen stemden hier mee in.

Eens deze deal gesloten, gingen Braziliaanse functionarissen op zoek naar “bedrijven die onder controle van het DOJ kunnen gebracht worden”. Een FBI-functionaris zou evenwel verklaard hebben dat “de vertegenwoordigers van de overheid zich bewust moeten zijn van alle eventuele politieke vertakkingen van deze zaken, in de wetenschap dat zaken van internationale corruptie grote gevolgen kunnen hebben en van invloed kunnen zijn op de economie en op de uitslag van verkiezingen”.

Het is duidelijk dat deze waarschuwing de Braziliaanse functionarissen niet in de problemen bracht. Zeg nu zelf: er stelt zich toch geen probleem wanneer de Braziliaanse soevereiniteit brutaal aan banden wordt gelegd om de belangen van de VS te dienen?

Een mislukte poging tot oprichting van een zogenaamde “Stichting Lava Jato” onder priv-recht illustreert het waarheidsgehalte van deze feiten. De stichting zou gerund worden door deleiders van Operatie Lava Jato zelf en van enkele NGO’s, waaronder Transparncia Internacional.

De afloop van Operatie Lava Jato kennen we al. Le Monde vat die als volgt samen: “Na meer dan zeven jaar processen heeft de kern van de Braziliaanse justitie zich nu teruggetrokken, zowel in wezen als in vorm. Dit geeft aanleiding tot een spervuur van vragen betreffende haar methodes, haar middelen en haar keuzes”.

De door de beruchte Lavva Jato-taskforce behaalde resultaten waren indrukwekkend: instrumentalisering van het rechtssysteem, veroordeling van personen tot gevangenisstraffen zonder enig bewijs – met inbegrip van een gewezen president, de verkiezing van een extreemrechtse president door manipulatie van de verkiezingen en door verspreiding van fake news met schandalige steun vanuit de media, de ondergang van de belangrijkste Braziliaanse bedrijven en de ontmanteling van het gigantische Petrobras.

Verder volgden nog een criminele golf van privatiseringen, de vernietiging van het leefmilieu, het terugschroeven van bestaande rechten, de verarming van de bevolking, de genocidaire afhandeling van de gezondheidscrisis en heel de tragedie die maakt dat het in Brazili van kwaad naar erger gaat.

De ware aard van Operatie Lava Jato was al sinds lang gekend door vele Braziliaanse en buitenlandse juristen en onderzoekers. Geleidelijk pasten de stukjes van de puzzel in elkaar. De aanwijzingen waren veelvuldig: de vaststelling door de verdediging van Lula van misbruiken bij het uitrollen van de operatie, de aanstelling van Srgio Moro als justitieminister van Bolsonaro, de publicaties over Operatie Lava Jato, de manipulatie van gegevens en de heimelijke clementie-akkoorden (beschuldigden konden strafvermindering afkopen met bezwarende getuigenissen over andere beschuldigden). Eigenlijk zegt Le Monde wat wij al lang wisten. Nieuw is echter dat nu ook een medium alq Le Monde het zegt.

Het artikel O Le Monde disse o que j se sabia: a Lava Jato atuou como uma agncia dos EUA no Brasil, por Larissa Ramina werd vertaald uit het Portugees door Ronald Decelle. Larissa Ramina is professor internationaal recht aan de UFPR (Federale Universiteit van de Braziliaanse deelstaat Paran) en lid van de Associao Brasileira de Juristas pela Democracia (Braziliaanse Vereniging van Juristen voor de Democratie – ABJD).

*Notes:*

[1] Lava Jato is Portugees voor carwash. Het anticorruptie-onderzoek kreeg deze naam omdat het begon met een eerder bescheiden dossier tegen n zwendelaar die zwart geld witwaste via zogenaamde klanten in een carwash in de Braziliaanse stad Curitiba. Deze eerste beschuldigde bleek bereid om ‘veel meer’ te bekennen in ruil voor strafvermindering. Zie verder in dit artikel (nvdr).

[2] Een accusatoir rechtssysteem legt de bepaling van de misdaad bij de procespartijen, niet bij de rechter. Als een onderzoeksrechter in dit systeem een vervolging voor ‘moord’ eist dan moet de rechter vonnissen over ‘moord’. De rechter kan alleen veroordelen of vrijspreken. In het Europees systeem kan een rechter daarentegen zelf bepalen dat het misdrijf geen ‘moord met voorbedachte rade’ is maar bijvoorbeeld ‘onvrijwillige doodslag’ (nvdr).


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-te-schakelen/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> De argumentatie is dus niet dat Lula niet corrupt zou zijn maar dat de rechter partijdig zou zijn en dan nog wat vormfouten.


Deze uitspraak bestaat uit twee delen.




> De argumentatie is (...) dat de rechter partijdig zou zijn en dan nog wat vormfouten.


Niet 'zou zijn'. Verder klopt dit, Moro is een criminele politieke agent van de amerikaans-kapitalistische corporatiestaat, zoals blijkt uit argumentatie.




> De argumentatie is dus niet dat Lula niet corrupt zou zijn (...).


Niet 'zou zijn'. Verder klopt dit, daar hoeft het namelijk niet over te gaan.

----------


## Eddie

Iedere Braziliaan die ik ken was ervan overtuigd dat Bolsonaro die corruptie een poepie zou laten ruiken. Sexisme, racisme, potsierlijke spierballentaal net als Trump. Resultaat hetzelfde als Trump. Helaas voor de bevolking.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Iedere Braziliaan die ik ken was ervan overtuigd dat Bolsonaro die corruptie een poepie zou laten ruiken. Sexisme, racisme, potsierlijke spierballentaal net als Trump. Resultaat hetzelfde als Trump. Helaas voor de bevolking.


Is ook zo

----------


## Revisor

*Brazil probe violated ex-President Lulas rights, UN panel finds*

_United Nations Human Rights Committee says former left-wing leaders right to a fair trial was violated in Brazil corruption probe.
_

A Brazilian judge last year annulled the criminal convictions against Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, opening the door for him to run for president again [File: Amanda Perobelli/Reuters]Published On 28 Apr 202228 Apr 2022

Former Brazilian President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silvas right to a fair trial was violated during a corruption case that resulted in his imprisonment and barred him from running for office, a United Nations committee has found.

In a statement on Thursday, the UN Human Rights Committee said the Brazilian investigation and prosecution violated Lulas right to be tried by an impartial tribunal, his right to privacy and his political rights.

While States have a duty to investigate and prosecute acts of corruption and to keep the population informed, especially when a former head of state is concerned, such actions must be conducted fairly and respect due process guarantees, committee member Christopher Arif Bulkan said.

Lula filed a complaint to the committee in 2016 about how he was brought to trial in Brazils biggest-ever corruption investigation. Dubbed Operation Car Wash, it exposed a massive scheme involving politicians, business leaders and the state oil company Petrobras.

The decision by the 18-member UN panel is non-binding, but was closely watched in Brazil.




The committee concluded that the lead judge in the investigation, Sergio Moro, showed bias in his handling of the case against Lula, who served as Brazils president from 2003 to 2010.

During the investigation, former judge Moro approved a request by the prosecutor to tap Lulas telephones, as well as those of his family and his lawyer. He then released the content of the wiretaps to the media before formally instituting charges, the panel said.

He also issued a bench warrant to detain Lula for questioning. The warrant was leaked to the media, and photographs of Lula were consequently taken by the media as if he were under arrest.

Moro sentenced Lula  who denied the allegations against him  to nine years in 2017 for allegedly taking bribes. An appeals court increased the sentence to 12 years in 2018, sidelining Lula from that years presidential elections, which were won by far-right President Jair Bolsonaro.

Ultimately, the committee said on Thursday that the conduct and other public acts of former judge Moro violated Lulas right to be tried by an impartial tribunal, while the actions and public statements by the former judge and the prosecutors violated his right to presumption of innocence.

It also urged Brazil to ensure that any further criminal proceedings against Lula comply with due process guarantees and to prevent similar violations in the future.

Lula is expected to challenge far-right President Jair Bolsonaro (above) in October elections [Adriano Machado/Reuters]

The report comes just over a year after Lula had his corruption conviction quashed by a judge on procedural grounds, opening the door for the left-wing leader to seek re-election in October elections.

Recent polls have shown Lula holding a lead over Bolsonaro, who has faced criticism for his governments handling of the COVID-19 pandemic, among other issues.

Lulas legal team hailed the UN committees historic decision on Thursday.

Moro, who went on to serve as Bolsonaros justice minister before resigning in 2020, said he had not seen the full findings.

But the former judge, who has also eyed a presidential run this year, underlined in a statement sent to the AFP news agency that Lula was convicted of corruption in three proceedings, at the hands of nine different judges.

Source: Al Jazeera and news agencies


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...un-panel-finds

----------


## khattabi_bilal

Noord Amerika heeft met haar cowboys de indianen van zuid amerika (Latijns Amerika) bevrijd. En als smoesje krijgt iedereen te horen dat Columbus de eerste Amerikaan is, de cowboys waren er al denk ik dan!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Noord Amerika heeft met haar cowboys de indianen van zuid amerika (Latijns Amerika) bevrijd. En als smoesje krijgt iedereen te horen dat Columbus de eerste Amerikaan is, de cowboys waren er al denk ik dan!


Trokken die "indianen" niet vanuit Mongoli via de Beringstraat naar "Amerika"? 

.

----------


## khattabi_bilal

> Trokken die "indianen" niet vanuit Mongoli via de Beringstraat naar "Amerika"? 
> 
> .


Wie weet. Overwinnaars schrijven de geschiedenis heb ik een keer gehoord.  :Smilie:

----------


## knuppeltje

Volgens mij wordt de geschiedenis nergens zo hartstochtelijk herschreven als op forums zoals deze.

----------


## Revisor

Zeer goede docu over Operatie Wasstraat, waardoor Lula vastgezet werd.


*2Doc*

Vandaag 22:59 - Seizoen 1 Afl. 2 - Amigo Secreto


Maria Ramos keert terug naar Brazili en portretteert drie journalisten tijdens hun onderzoek naar de wijze waarop oud-president Lula buitenspel wordt gezet om de weg vrij te maken voor de extreemrechtse Jair Bolsonaro. In 2017 wordt Lula veroordeeld tot een gevangenisstraf na het corruptieonderzoek Operatie Wasstraat. De drie journalisten krijgen documenten in handen die erop wijzen dat deze operatie een politiek instrument werd onder leiding van onderzoeksrechter Sergio Moro. Het Braziliaanse Hooggerechtshof concludeert in 2019 dat hij inderdaad vooringenomen heeft gehandeld en Lula wordt van alle beschuldigingen vrijgesproken.

Hier te zien:

https://www.npostart.nl/2doc/11-01-2023/VPWON_1342643



Absoluut de moeite waard!

Operatie wasstgraat is in feite een door Amerikanen uitgestippelde juridische strategie om een land kapot te maken. Dat doen ze door belangrijke bedrijven van die landen die economisch groeien via corruptiewetgeving kapot te maken. Dat waren in Brazilie de olie- en bouwsector. Rechts geeft minder om het land en de bevolking en doet mee met de Amerikaanse strategie om links daarmee kapot te maken, want rechts kan zijn zakken beter vullen als de milieuwetgeving en sociale rechten geplunderd kunnen worden.

----------


## Revisor

*Bestorming*

*Bolsonaro verder in problemen door vondst coupdocument*

 Voormalig president Jair Bolsonaro (rechts) en zijn toenmalig minister van justitie Anderson Torres, in juni 2022. Beeld AFP

De handleiding voor een staatsgreep lag klaar in Brazili. Voormalig minister van justitie Torres is daarom aangeklaagd. Ook voormalig president Bolsonaro ligt onder vuur.

Wies Ubags 13 januari 2023, 13:09

De Braziliaanse politie heeft in het huis van de minister van justitie onder de regering Bolsonaro een handleiding voor een coup gevonden. De vondst kan aanleiding zijn om een proces tegen Bolsonaro te beginnen, die zich op dit moment in de Verenigde Staten bevindt.

Het document werd aangetroffen tijdens een huiszoeking in de woning in Braslia van Anderson Torres. De ex-minister bevindt zich op dit moment eveneens in de Verenigde Staten en heeft Bolsonaro daar ook ontmoet. 
Het gaat om een handgeschreven handleiding over wat te doen als toenmalig president Jair Bolsonaro de verkiezingen zou verliezen tegen zijn uitdager Luiz Incio Lula da Silva. In de tweede ronde, op 30 oktober vorig jaar, werd Lula inderdaad verkozen. Volgens de handleiding zou de regering het Kiescollege overnemen en Bolsonaro als winnaar uitroepen. 
*
Torres al op non-actief gezet*

Torres was minister van justitie in de regering Bolsonaro (2019-2022) en werd na de verkiezingen veiligheidschef in de regering van het federale district Braslia. Na de bestorming van de overheidsgebouwen door Bolsonaro-aanhangers in Braslia op 8 januari, werd hij uit zijn functie gezet.

Veiligheidschef Torres en gouverneur Ibaneis Rocha zouden te weinig hebben gedaan om de bestorming van het Congres, het presidentile paleis en het Hooggerechtshof te voorkomen. Beiden zijn aanhangers van Bolsonaro. Er was veel te weinig politie aanwezig om de duizenden Bolsonaro-aanhangers tegen te houden. Het Hooggerechtshof stelde de gouverneur om die reden voor drie maanden op non-actief.

Volgens Braziliaanse kranten verving Torres de top van de Militaire Politie, die verantwoordelijk is voor de veiligheid in Braslia. Daarna vertrok hij op vakantie naar de Verenigde Staten. Wegens zijn vermeende verantwoordelijkheid bij de gebeurtenissen op 8 januari vaardigde justitie een arrestatiebevel tegen hem uit. 
*
Vondst van document is ernstig*

Torres liet vanuit de Verenigde Staten weten dat hij vrijwillig terug zou keren naar Brazili en mee zou werken aan het justitile onderzoek. Hij zei tegen de media dat hij het document niet zelf geschreven had en dat het de bedoeling was om het te vernietigen, samen met andere documenten die nog in zijn huis lagen.

Functionarissen van het Openbare Ministerie in Brazii beschouwen het document volgens het nieuwsportaal UOL als ernstig. Torres zal na zijn terugkomst in Brazili uitleg moeten geven.

Dit bemoeilijkt de juridische situatie van voormalig president Bolsonaro, zo verklaarde een OM-functionaris op anonieme basis tegen nieuwssite UOL. Bolsonaro wordt in Brazili verantwoordelijk geacht voor de bestorming van de overheidsgebouwen, omdat hij al voor de verkiezingen zei dat het kiessysteem onbetrouwbaar was en omdat hij Lulas overwinning niet accepteerde. Daarmee heeft hij zijn aanhangers opgehitst. Volgens de functionaris kan het reden zijn om een proces tegen Bolsonaro te openen wegens zijn betrokkenheid bij de gebeurtenissen.

Senator Randolfe Rodrigues, lid van de regeringscoalitie van Lula, heeft het Hooggerechtshof verzocht een onderzoek naar Bolsonaro en Torres te starten vanwege het document. 46 Amerikaanse Congresleden van de Democratische Partij hebben de regering Biden verzocht het visum van Bolsonaro in te trekken.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/bols...ment~bf681f21/

----------


## mrz

Hmmm... Wil Amerika Regenwoud kapot?

Gewoon een vraagje hoor!

----------


## Revisor

> Hmmm... Wil Amerika Regenwoud kapot?
> 
> Gewoon een vraagje hoor!



*Ontbossing in Amazone 'explodeert' in laatste maanden onder Bolsonaro
*

----------


## Revisor

*analyse Rellen Brazili*

*Relschoppers in Braslia volgden misschien wel het draaiboek-Bannon*

Grote plannen had Steve Bannon nadat hij in 2017 als adviseur was ontslagen door Donald Trump. Hij zou overal op aarde extreemrechtse populisten in het zadel helpen. Van zijn beweging kwam niets terecht. Maar zijn methode wordt wel gekopieerd, zoals deze week in Braslia. 

*Peter Giesen* 13 januari 2023, 13:31

 Bannon (l) en Bolsonaro
Beeld AFP

Vrijheidsstrijders, noemde Steve Bannon de aanhangers van ex-president Bolsonaro die afgelopen zondag het parlement in de Braziliaanse hoofdstad Braslia bestormden. Evangelische christenen die niet bereid zijn toe te zien hoe een athestische, marxistische crimineel als Lula de verkiezingen en hun land steelt, zei de voormalige strateeg van Donald Trump in zijn podcast _War Room_.

De bestorming van het parlement, het hooggerechtshof en het presidentieel paleis in Braslia vertoonde een opvallende gelijkenis met de bestorming van het Capitool in Washington. Dat lijkt niet geheel toevallig. Bolsonaro en zijn entourage onderhielden warme banden met Trump en zijn medewerkers. Bolsonaro en Trump zijn verwante zielen, verbonden in machismo, nationalisme, minachting voor hun politieke tegenstanders en de weigering een nederlaag te erkennen. 
*
Band met zoon Bolsonaro*

Steve Bannon heeft een goede relatie met Bolsonaros zoon Eduardo, lid van het Braziliaanse parlement. Hij maakte hem zelfs tot vertegenwoordiger in Zuid-Amerika van _The Movement_, Bannons beweging die het extreemrechtse populisme in de hele wereld aan de macht moest helpen. Volgens _The Guardian_ sprak Eduardo Bolsonaro in augustus in 2021 in South Dakota met Bannon en andere trumpisten die het ongefundeerde verhaal verspreidden dat de Amerikaanse verkiezingen waren gestolen door Biden. Eduardo Bolsonaro bezocht na de Braziliaanse verkiezingen van oktober 2022 Trump in zijn buitenplaats Mar-a-Lago in Florida. Telefonisch sprak hij met Bannon en Jason Miller, Trumps voormalige campagnewoordvoerder, aldus _The Washington Post.
_ 
Steve Bannon wordt gezien als een belangrijke kracht in een informele populistische beweging die het model-Trump naar andere landen wil exporteren. Zijn invloed moet echter niet worden overschat, schreef de Duits-Amerikaanse politicoloog Yasha Mounk deze week in _The Atlantic_: Laten we Steve Bannon niet vleien door hem het vermogen toe te schrijven belangrijke gebeurtenissen in het buitenland te benvloeden door het herhalen van oude kreten, wanhopig op zoek naar relevantie, aldus Mounk.

Zeker is dat Bannon weinig succes heeft gekend nadat hij in 2017 door Trump werd ontslagen als adviseur. Hij benoemde zichzelf tot man met een missie: het populisme aan de macht helpen in Europa en andere werelddelen. Als de meesterstrateeg achter de verkiezingswinst van Trump reisde hij door Europa, steevast verblijvend in luxe hotels. Hij beloofde Europese populisten in contact te brengen met Amerikaanse financiers. Door zijn impulsen moesten de Europese populisten zich verenigen tot een machtig continentaal blok dat de Europese verkiezingen van 2019 kon winnen. Alles wat ik probeer te zijn, is de infrastructuur voor een mondiale populistische beweging, zei hij in 2019 in Milaan. 
*
Gewantrouwd*

Er kwam niets van terecht. Internationale samenwerking bleek niet het sterkste punt van partijen die hun eigen volk op de eerste plaats willen stellen. Bemoeienis van een Amerikaan werd al helemaal gewantrouwd, zeker in landen met een sterke anti-Amerikaanse traditie als Frankrijk en Itali. Monsieur Bannon komt niet uit een Europees land, hij is Amerikaans. Maar de politieke kracht achter de Europese verkiezingen zijn wij en wij alleen, zei Marine Le Pen van het Franse Rassemblement National in 2018 op een gezamenlijke persconferentie met Matteo Salvini van de Italiaanse Lega.

Daarnaast mislukte een plan om in een middeleeuws klooster in Itali een school voor extreemrechtse politici op te zetten. Op deze gladiatorenschool, de Academy for the Judeo-Christian West, moesten de opvolgers van de generatie-Trump worden klaargestoomd door cursussen als cultuurmarxisme, radicale jihad en de mondiale informatieoorlog van de Chinese communistische partij. Toen de Italiaanse overheid lucht kreeg van de plannen, maakte zij een einde aan het huurcontract.

Tegen deze achtergrond is het niet verwonderlijk dat Bannon zo enthousiast reageerde op de rellen in Braslia. Oude tijden herleefden, het populisme bracht de door Bannon zo gehate gevestigde orde weer eens aan het wankelen. En Steve Bannon was op de achtergrond aanwezig als inspiratiebron, zegt de Braziliaanse mediawetenschapper David Nemer in _The Guardian.
_ 
Volgens Nemer heeft Bannon een draaiboek ontwikkeld dat in veel verschillende landen gebruikt kan worden. Zijn strategie combineert moderne desinformatie op sociale media met het ouderwets opjutten van een meute die bereid is fysiek geweld te gebruiken. Nemer gelooft niet dat Bannon zich actief met de bestorming in Braslia heeft bemoeid, maar wel dat zijn draaiboek de beweging van de _bolsonaristas_ heeft gemotiveerd en versterkt. 
*
Marktplaats voor extremisten*

Als organisatie bestaat de populistische internationale niet, als forum voor ideen wel, schrijft Jacob Ware van de Amerikaanse denktank Council on Foreign Relations. Sociale media bieden de gemeenschappelijke marktplaats waar extremisten communiceren en hun ideen en methoden delen, waarbij velen complottheorien uit de Verenigde Staten toepassen op hun eigen land, aldus Ware.

De Verenigde Staten zijn exporteur van rechts extremisme geworden, constateerde de Amerikaanse terrorisme-expert Matthew Levitt na de bestorming van het Capitool. Volgens de QAnon-theorie worden de VS beheerst door satanistische pedofielen uit Hollywood en de Democratische partij, maar de complottheorie blijkt moeiteloos te worden gebruikt in andere landen, aangepast aan de lokale omstandigheden. Ook het verhaal van de gestolen verkiezingen is een format dat over de hele wereld kan worden toegepast, nu in Brazili, straks misschien in Turkije. Steve Bannons met veel bombarie aangekondigde transnationale _The Movement_ is nooit van de grond gekomen, maar zijn ideen steken gemakkelijk de grens over.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...nnon~b6f7c030/

----------

